# Dog days driveler!!!



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

_COME ON FALL!!!_


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Due to numerous pre-mature lockdowns of previous editions by trigger happy mods, this Driveler will be extended to 1500 posts.
Thanks for your attention, Upper Middle Lower Management


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

well, i tried to start my first driveler, but you beat me to it.  So i deleted mine.  I'll try again another day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> well, i tried to start my first driveler, but you beat me to it.  So i deleted mine.  I'll try again another day.



Hear Ye, Hear Ye.......... Sulli gets to start the next driveler if he is here to do so............. good 'nuff??


----------



## amstaff (Aug 27, 2010)

When I moved here almost 4 years ago, I thought I would never miss cooler weather. much less snow. Guess what??? 

I WAS WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> well, i tried to start my first driveler, but you beat me to it.  So i deleted mine.  I'll try again another day.



Sorry bro....I'd a been glad to let you start it. You should have said something....my bad!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

amstaff said:


> When I moved here almost 4 years ago, I thought I would never miss cooler weather. much less snow. Guess what???
> 
> I WAS WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I promise not to fuss when I have to wear shorts on Christmas Day................. and God Bless the pygmy's............ ooopss, wrong thread, sorry.... 




Jeff C. said:


> Sorry bro....I'd a been glad to let you start it. You should have said something....my bad!!!


GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Yo.................


----------



## amstaff (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I promise not to fuss when I have to wear shorts on Christmas Day................. and God Bless the pygmy's............ ooopss, wrong thread, sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!




First weekend the wife and I were here (Jan 21), we was at Tybee walking around in shorts and T-shirts. People was looking at us like we were mental!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I promise not to fuss when I have to wear shorts on Christmas Day................. and God Bless the pygmy's............ ooopss, wrong thread, sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!



We are not starving any more.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yo.................



hiya Keebs...the hangman's platform offer still stands


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

amstaff said:


> First weekend the wife and I were here (Jan 21), we was at Tybee walking around in shorts and T-shirts. People was looking at us like we were mental!!!


I dated a guy from NGa. when I was in college, he was the same way, now it's gotten where I'll keep wearing my shorts, just add a long sleeve shirt or either hiking boots......... these wonderful power surges us women are blessed with does have it's moments that help out in the winter! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> We are not starving any more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I promise not to fuss when I have to wear shorts on Christmas Day................. and God Bless the pygmy's............ ooopss, wrong thread, sorry....
> 
> 
> 
> GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!




 Smart Alec


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hiya Keebs...the hangman's platform offer still stands



just keep it handy in the back room, attitude is back to "normal" today, I just can't *Wait* to see what Monday will bring now!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Smart Alec



 you luv me!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hear Ye, Hear Ye.......... Sulli gets to start the next driveler if he is here to do so............. good 'nuff??







Jeff C. said:


> Sorry bro....I'd a been glad to let you start it. You should have said something....my bad!!!



I was tryin' to be sneaky.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you luv me!





Yea, I reckon...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> just keep it handy in the back room, attitude is back to "normal" today, I just can't *Wait* to see what Monday will bring now!



Just remember setup and delivery is free


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I reckon...



 ain't no "reckoning" to it wit you!!

 I just saw a pear tree here in town that is ALREADY dropping pears!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just remember setup and delivery is free


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ain't no "reckoning" to it wit you!!
> 
> I just saw a pear tree here in town that is ALREADY dropping pears!!!!!!!





Yep!! 

Purty good crop around here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I was tryin' to be sneaky.



You practicin' your stawkin'????



Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I reckon...



Good answer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ain't no "reckoning" to it wit you!!
> 
> I just saw a pear tree here in town that is ALREADY dropping pears!!!!!!!



I got a tree full


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Purty good crop around here too.


Looks like relish making time may come early this year! 



Jeff C. said:


> You practicin' your stawkin'????
> Good answer






Jeff C. said:


> I got a tree full



you got my recipe doncha?  Git bizzzy wit it!!


----------



## Buck (Aug 27, 2010)

Man at the driveler threads..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> Man at the driveler threads..



You mean the "ridiculous" ones???


----------



## Buck (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You mean the "ridiculous" ones???



I didn't open 'em, I just saw 'em posted..  

How you doin' Ms. Keebs?    Been a while..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks like relish making time may come early this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Ma'am I don't.....got a jar of the goodies, but no recipe!!


What is goin on around here???? BBQBOSS IS GOD....ILLEGAL ALIENS.....THE DRIVELER IS REDICULOUS....COOZIE THINKS HE OWNS THE CAMPFIRE....ON AND ON AND ON.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> I didn't open 'em, I just saw 'em posted..
> 
> How you doin' Ms. Keebs?    Been a while..


 Yeah it has.......... oh yeah, noticed the name change, I like it, it's just sooo "you"!!   You gonna make it to FPG?!?!? 



Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am I don't.....got a jar of the goodies, but no recipe!!
> 
> 
> What is goin on around here???? BBQBOSS IS GOD....ILLEGAL ALIENS.....THE DRIVELER IS REDICULOUS....COOZIE THINKS HE OWNS THE CAMPFIRE....ON AND ON AND ON.......



The recipe is in the Cafe', do a search, it's there, Jared can help ya with it too! 
Must be the heat AND the full moon AND Dog Days AND short time till deer season!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it has.......... oh yeah, noticed the name change, I like it, it's just sooo "you"!!   You gonna make it to FPG?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 WILL DO!!!

Hence, the title of this driveler


----------



## Buck (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it has.......... oh yeah, noticed the name change, I like it, it's just sooo "you"!!   You gonna make it to FPG?!?!?



Yeah, I think its really me..  

I tried to sign up with this name years ago and it wouldn't let me.  I found the correct button the other day to make it happen though...   

Not sure on FPG right now.  Have a girl in band and another cheering this year so it's doubtful right now..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WILL DO!!!
> 
> Hence, the title of this driveler



Holler if ya have any questions 'bout it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

I`m a batchelor for the weekend. Where`d be a good place to eat supper tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks awful rainy out there.....
Sitting in a football stadium in a storm would really be a downer.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Buck said:


> Yeah, I think its really me..
> 
> I tried to sign up with this name years ago and it wouldn't let me.  I found the correct button the other day to make it happen though...
> 
> Not sure on FPG right now.  Have a girl in band and another cheering this year so it's doubtful right now..



Amazing what mod powers can do for ya, huh? 
 you can make it!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m a batchelor for the weekend. Where`d be a good place to eat supper tonight?


my house..................  



rhbama3 said:


> It looks awful rainy out there.....
> Sitting in a football stadium in a storm would really be a downer.



 uh, yeah it would, BUT your daughter has to perform in it, so you might as well sit through it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my house..................




Aww!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 27, 2010)

*did someone say supper!*



Nicodemus said:


> I`m a batchelor for the weekend. Where`d be a good place to eat supper tonight?


 
I know you're 4+ hrs away, but there some fine rib n' steak joints up this way Nic.   
Although me n' my redhead are hittin up some Italian fare


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang look at this big ol' dead snake!


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5258211&postcount=1


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Aww!!!


I don't know what it'll be nor what time it'll get cooked, but I promise you'd never be bored! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Dang look at this big ol' dead snake!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5258211&postcount=1



nononononononono


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my house..................
> 
> 
> 
> uh, yeah it would, BUT your daughter has to perform in it, so you might as well sit through it!


and here comes the rain......


Nicodemus said:


> I`m a batchelor for the weekend. Where`d be a good place to eat supper tonight?


I've been told that Shugz has some good BBQ and gator tail, but haven't been there yet. 


jsullivan03 said:


> Dang look at this big ol' dead snake!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5258211&postcount=1



Bad, Sulli! Thats a bad, bad, Sulli!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

Somehow  Ian picked up 2 small dump pups when he got off the buss  now we have 2 more dogs. Thank Gawd they're tiny!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m a batchelor for the weekend. Where`d be a good place to eat supper tonight?



Come to the Lee County game wiff us. The concessions aint bad with french fries and boiled peanuts on the menu.



rhbama3 said:


> It looks awful rainy out there.....
> Sitting in a football stadium in a storm would really be a downer.



But it's not a downer to sit in a tree stand in freezing rain? You all mixed up Bubba.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> well, i tried to start my first driveler, but you beat me to it.  So i deleted mine.  I'll try again another day.



the startin a sumpin is not as importand as who finishes it. 



Keebs said:


> I just saw a pear tree here in town that is ALREADY dropping pears!!!!!!!



it's called FALL 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m a batchelor for the weekend. Where`d be a good place to eat supper tonight?



Ox Yoke Steak House & Grill, Montgomery


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Come to the Lee County game wiff us. The concessions aint bad with french fries and boiled peanuts on the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not a downer to sit in a tree stand in freezing rain? You all mixed up Bubba.


tree stands are for clear days. 
box stands are for hunting in the rain. Duh!!!! 












I need to buy a new box stand. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Somehow  Ian picked up 2 small dump pups when he got off the buss  now we have 2 more dogs. Thank Gawd they're tiny!


oh lawd, you getting to be as bad as Keebs! 


MoonPie said:


> the startin a sumpin is not as importand as who finishes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Brewhouse still downtown? Man, they had the best seafood and specialty beers! I remember Riverboat Red being my favorite!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> the startin a sumpin is not as importand as who finishes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be me..."the finisher"!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, you getting to be as bad as Keebs!
> 
> 
> Is the Brewhouse still downtown? Man, they had the best seafood and specialty beers! I remember Riverboat Red being my favorite!



I don't want em  Na don't want em  but they've already suction cupped themselves to the kids  

Guess Im just a softie


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I don't want em  Na don't want em  but they've already suction cupped themselves to the kids
> 
> Guess Im just a softie



The fact that you don't want them is irrel, irereil, irrelpha.....don't matter. Splat's got competition for the couch.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, you getting to be as bad as Keebs!
> 
> 
> Is the Brewhouse still downtown? Man, they had the best seafood and specialty beers! I remember Riverboat Red being my favorite!



What a memory bama 

The Brewhouse... I had completely forgot about that place! Still there, getting competetion from a alley they fixed up old style. Downtown's really changin... Riverboat, Big Hotel, AAA baseball. Ain't to the Brewhouse in a couple years, but sure its still GOOD. We used to get the beer taster, of all they had... WOW!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

evening all,I had to go beat a computer into submission earlier sorry to run away like that


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I don't want em  Na don't want em  but they've already suction cupped themselves to the kids
> 
> Guess Im just a softie



You gonna have to take 2 vehicles to FPG,one for your stuff one for the dogs.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all,I had to go beat a computer into submission earlier sorry to run away like that



shoulda fed it a chocolate martini.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> What a memory bama
> 
> The Brewhouse... I had completely forgot about that place! Still there, getting competetion from a alley they fixed up old style. Downtown's really changin... Riverboat, Big Hotel, AAA baseball. Ain't to the Brewhouse in a couple years, but sure its still GOOD. We used to get the beer taster, of all they had... WOW!



The place i really miss is Buck's Steakhouse in Prattville. Hated to hear they went out of business. Man, they were good!
When i go visit now, we usually overdose on fried seafood at The Fantail.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> shoulda fed it a chocolate martini.



HMMMMMM,let me think, Martini $10,cost of new server $ 108K....Nope I'll just send the martini to Bubette


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The place i really miss is Buck's Steakhouse in Prattville. Hated to hear they went out of business. Man, they were good!
> When i go visit now, we usually overdose on fried seafood at The Fantail.



Fried Oysters, fried oysters, fried oysters at the Fantail, after Bass Pro. In opposite order... you'd be mighty sick


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 27, 2010)

thunderstorm a rolling in,time to clear the puter


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Fried Oysters, fried oysters, fried oysters at the Fantail, after Bass Pro. In opposite order... you'd be mighty sick



yep and yep.
When we got to the Bama games in Tuscaloosa, i spend the night at Lake Jordan and drive up the next morning. Friday night Fantail, Saturday Bama foobaw, and Sunday Bass Pro on the way outta town. A most excellent to do list!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

all right, gotta take a shower and go watch my daughter perform at the HS football game. Prolly see ya'll tomorrow(after hog hunting).


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yep and yep.
> When we got to the Bama games in Tuscaloosa, i spend the night at Lake Jordan and drive up the next morning. Friday night Fantail, Saturday Bama foobaw, and Sunday Bass Pro on the way outta town. A most excellent to do list!



Is that Yara in your avatar?


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> thunderstorm a rolling in,time to clear the puter



shoulda seen the one we had last night...it never had a chance to get dark.

didnt take the dogs on a walk this time.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

when will it stooooop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't take much more


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is that Yara in your avatar?



 shhhhhh


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> when will it stooooop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong Baby Girl?



YaraG. said:


> shhhhhh



I thought I recognized that pose...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's wrong Baby Girl?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I recognized that pose...



Golfball in my throat, body is weak, NO sleep last night, and I have no one to take care of me.  I haven't worn my heels since I got here... so it ain't me, lol.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Golfball in my throat, body is weak, NO sleep last night, and I have no one to take care of me.  I haven't worn my heels since I got here... so it ain't me, lol.



Is it allergies or something else? 

Come to Woodstock......we have enough people around here that'll take care of you...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The fact that you don't want them is irrel, irereil, irrelpha.....don't matter. Splat's got competition for the couch.


 aint the couch... Splat spends 99% of her time in the house, in our bed   Speakin of Splat, I gotta video for yall to see, its hilarious.. lemme go upload it 



jmfauver said:


> You gonna have to take 2 vehicles to FPG,one for your stuff one for the dogs.....



yup


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is it allergies or something else?
> 
> Come to Woodstock......we have enough people around here that'll take care of you...



It's not allergies. You move ... I just moved woman!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Evenin` all!  Hey Robert, the new mexican restuarant in Leesburg is purty good. 

Yara, don`t be gittin` sick now!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nononononononono





rhbama3 said:


> Bad, Sulli! Thats a bad, bad, Sulli!!!!









Evenin' yall.  Whiskey on the rocks in hand.  Sittin' on the back porch enjoyin' the Friday evening.  Bout to start cooking dinner.
Menu:
Country Fried Deer Steak w/ Gravy
Mashed Taters
Fried Okra 
Corn on the Cob

.....and more whiskey .


Then it is off to bed.  Goin' hog hunting for the first time ever tomorrow.  Got some advise from a few folks that know the land and know what they are doing.  Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll have a pig hangin' off the back of the truck.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' yall.  Whiskey on the rocks in hand.  Sittin' on the back porch enjoyin' the Friday evening.  Bout to start cooking dinner.
> Menu:
> Country Fried Deer Steak w/ Gravy
> Mashed Taters
> ...



Sounds good Sulli Good Luck!!!

Evenin' OFH, Nic, Yara,Snowy,rhbama,biggun,BB,Bubbette,MoonPie,slip...did I ferget anybody??


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' yall.    Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll have a pig hangin' off the back of the truck.  Wish me luck.



Dem lil one's r tasty. Hope ya git one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2010)

High!!!!!!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 27, 2010)

High there


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2010)

Drinkin on d neighbors porch and checkin out my new phone


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 27, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=564820


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 27, 2010)

Evening all you Drivelers, How the Health are you?


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=564820



wow dude


wow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!!!!!!!











Hankus said:


> Drinkin on d neighbors porch and checkin out my new phone







deermeat270 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=564820







Sirduke said:


> Evening all you Drivelers, How the Health are you?



Evenin'Sirduke...



slip said:


> wow dude
> 
> 
> wow


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` all!  Hey Robert, the new mexican restuarant in Leesburg is purty good.
> 
> Yara, don`t be gittin` sick now!!


Too late ...


Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good Sulli Good Luck!!!
> 
> Evenin' OFH, Nic, Yara,Snowy,rhbama,biggun,BB,Bubbette,MoonPie,slip...did I ferget anybody??


Evenin Jeffery


Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!!!!!!!


Evenin sir


Sirduke said:


> Evening all you Drivelers, How the Health are you?


Evenin to you too.


Hankus said:


> Drinkin on d neighbors porch and checkin out my new phone



Did ya get the new i-phone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Too late ...
> 
> Evenin Jeffery
> 
> ...



Evenin' Ms Savannah....Jeffrey


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Ms Savannah....Jeffrey



Tomatoes  tomates... evenin Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Tomatoes  tomates... evenin Jeff



Wait...have we had this conversation before Yaruh?

Hope ya feelin' better!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait...have we had this conversation before Yaruh?
> 
> Hope ya feelin' better!!!



Yes you insist on getting rid of my accent, lol. Nothing a good cup of hot Bourbon couldn't cure, right?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey.



Hey's for horses


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey's for horses


Oh well, gotta eats sompin. How you been?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh well, gotta eats sompin. How you been?



Someone had a compelling need to share their cold with me.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey's for horses



then what is hay for?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

slip said:


> then what is hay for?



Don't be a Wisenheimer... it's not becoming.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Someone had a compelling need to share their cold with me.


Gee, i like to share. But not a cold. How bout an ice cream?



 Zup Slipster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yes you insist on getting rid of my accent, lol. Nothing a good cup of hot Bourbon couldn't cure, right?



Actually, it was because I couldn't remember

Good for you then



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey.



What up Craig...been awhile!!



slip said:


> then what is hay for?



Hay Fever!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Slipster.



sorry for the late reply....TV got me.

not much here dude. just keepin on keepin on.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, it was because I couldn't remember
> 
> Good for you then
> 
> ...



 Hey Jeff, been covered up. No good times to have been seen. All seems better now.



slip said:


> sorry for the late reply....TV got me.
> 
> not much here dude. just keepin on keepin on.


Yep, that's me too. But my keep on is bout gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, been covered up. No good times to have been seen. All seems better now.
> 
> Yep, that's me too. But my keep on is bout gone.



Yessir...I understand. Good to hear!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

What`chall doin` in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What`chall doin` in here?



Waitin' on you to enlighten us with some of that swamp style wisdom....


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What`chall doin` in here?



watcing beyond survival (Les Stroud)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on you to enlighten us with some of that swamp style wisdom....



What kind you need enlightnin` on?  

And don`t git technical! This ain`t "Dear Nick" !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind you need enlightnin` on?
> 
> And don`t git technical! This ain`t "Dear Nick" !!




 That kind right there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Evening, folks!
Just got home from watching Lee County crush a very under-manned Baconton team 49-8. Allie did awesome with her halftime rifle slingin' solo! 
Just waiting on Fishbait to get here for one last weekend of hog slayin'. Gotta break that 25 mark!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

From a lofty perch he looks an waits. Peers into the darkness, an into the soul of man. 
 Naw where's my 'ol buddy Nick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, folks!
> Just got home from watching Lee County crush a very under-manned Baconton team 49-8. Allie did awesome with her halftime rifle slingin' solo!
> Just waiting on Fishbait to get here for one last weekend of hog slayin'. Gotta break that 25 mark!



WTG Allie!!! Y'all knock'em dead....Good Luck!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, folks!
> Just got home from watching Lee County crush a very under-manned Baconton team 49-8. Allie did awesome with her halftime rifle slingin' solo!
> Just waiting on Fishbait to get here for one last weekend of hog slayin'. Gotta break that 25 mark!



Yall won, Valdosta won, I kept down a piece of garlic bread..... life is grand.    


Fishbait should be arriving sho.... uhm, in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

Y'all didn't tell me that we have gigiantic rattle snakes here...... i'm moving!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Y'all didn't tell me that we have gigiantic rattle snakes here...... i'm moving!!!!!



define gigantic?


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 27, 2010)

What was really great about the rifle slingin' was that Mini me caught it after sprainin' it in the warm up. Bruised up and kind of sore. Can't go a whole game without an injury of some kind. 



















just like her dad


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2010)

Fooball Friday night is done!!.......Waco against Jefferson county final score 21-21

Man I'm tired!!......Went to work this morning, and was there till 11:00 am then had to travel to Covington on business. Made it back just in time for the tailgate crowd, and just now getting set down!!........We need a hiney draggin smiley!!

How are you fine folks this evening??


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2010)

evening all....niters all


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> define gigantic?



Did you see the rattler on GON mag? Holy macaroni that thing is gigantic. If you look up GON on facebook, you can see my comment.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Y'all didn't tell me that we have gigiantic rattle snakes here...... i'm moving!!!!!


Wassamatter U. Dems some good eatin. You bring me a few and i'll fry them fo ya. Can you catch'em?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fooball Friday night is done!!.......Waco against Jefferson county final score 21-21
> 
> Man I'm tired!!......Went to work this morning, and was there till 11:00 am then had to travel to Covington on business. Made it back just in time for the tailgate crowd, and just now getting set down!!........We need a hiney draggin smiley!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this evening??


Hey Mitch. All's well here. Guess it's no Nick tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

This just in. Warner Robins-0.  Peach co-20. WOW


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 27, 2010)

Awake time is over. Tomorrow is big day. Nite all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2010)

fishbait just got here. see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch. All's well here. Guess it's no Nick tonight.





hogtrap44 said:


> Awake time is over. Tomorrow is big day. Nite all.


Howdy Craig!!.........good night!!



rhbama3 said:


> fishbait just got here. see ya'll tomorrow!


Best of luck to ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fooball Friday night is done!!.......Waco against Jefferson county final score 21-21
> 
> Man I'm tired!!......Went to work this morning, and was there till 11:00 am then had to travel to Covington on business. Made it back just in time for the tailgate crowd, and just now getting set down!!........We need a hiney draggin smiley!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this evening??




Whewwwwwww!!!.....you made me tired. Take a load off bud.




boneboy96 said:


> evening all....niters all



Howdy.....Later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2010)

cmoajnf   tase apoen appp19 ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwwwwww!!!.....you made me tired. Take a load off bud.


Whasup Spearchucker!!..........You got all the grass cut yet??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello? Anybody home?


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> cmoajnf   tase apoen appp19 ??


right o.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello? Anybody home?



fer a little while. hows you and your people?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> cmoajnf   tase apoen appp19 ??


19 beers opened already??............or have you used Joshes app 19 times??



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello? Anybody home?


Hey Karen!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Goooooood mawnin everyone

whewee I slept well today


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> right o.
> 
> 
> fer a little while. hows you and your people?



Hey Slip. Ready for summer to be over. How are you?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> 19 beers opened already??............or have you used Joshes app 19 times??
> 
> Hey Karen!!



Hey Mitch! How are you?



Jeff Raines said:


> Goooooood mawnin everyone
> 
> whewee I slept well today



Mornin Jeff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello? Anybody home?




Noooooooooo!!




slip said:


> right o.
> 
> 
> fer a little while. hows you and your people?







Whut up lil bro??







RUTTNBUCK said:


> 19 beers opened already??............or have you used Joshes app 19 times??
> 
> Hey Karen!!





Purty sho I passed 19 awhileeeee agoooooo!!



Drankus in da housssssssssssssee!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Goooooood mawnin everyone
> 
> whewee I slept well today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip. Ready for summer to be over. How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing good long day though

Okay folks I got an email the other day said there will be two moons tonight!! supposedly Mars will appear as large as the moon at 12:30 am tonite, and both will be visible. According to the email this won't happen again till year 2287.........I think in a few minutes I'm going to step outside and look up!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I see you



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good long day though
> 
> Okay folks I got an email the other day said there will be two moons tonight!! supposedly Mars will appear as large as the moon at 12:30 am tonite, and both will be visible. According to the email this won't happen again till year 2287.........I think in a few minutes I'm going to step outside and look up!!



Thanks. I will have to go see that.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good long day though
> 
> Okay folks I got an email the other day said there will be two moons tonight!! supposedly Mars will appear as large as the moon at 12:30 am tonite, and both will be visible. According to the email this won't happen again till year 2287.........I think in a few minutes I'm going to step outside and look up!!



I'll check also,but I think it's cloudy up this way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good long day though
> 
> Okay folks I got an email the other day said there will be two moons tonight!! supposedly Mars will appear as large as the moon at 12:30 am tonite, and both will be visible. According to the email this won't happen again till year 2287.........I think in a few minutes I'm going to step outside and look up!!





It's me you idjit, standing on yo roof MOONIN ya!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's me you idjit, standing on yo roof MOONIN ya!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

southgeorgiagirl said:


>





:d:d:d


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> cmoajnf   tase apoen appp19 ??



That's purty good then!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Spearchucker!!..........You got all the grass cut yet??



 Not yet...but I'm steady workin' on it 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello? Anybody home?



Kindof



Jeff Raines said:


> Goooooood mawnin everyone
> 
> whewee I slept well today



 Good mornin'........See link:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5257853&postcount=984


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip. Ready for summer to be over. How are you?


same here. ready for cool weather and less bugs.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut up lil bro??



not much man. same ole same ole...


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2010)

I never post on this driveler drivel (or even read it,
0 but I'd like y'all to know that I've had my post surgical pain meds and a couple beers, and I feel like I'm farther off than Mars is tonight.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :d:d:d



What are those?


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> I never post on this driveler drivel (or even read it,
> 0 but I'd like y'all to know that I've had my post surgical pain meds and a couple beers, and I feel like I'm farther off than Mars is tonight.



ask quack for some of his "meds"


it'll take you all the way to mars.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin'........See link:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5257853&postcount=984



you gonna have to do that more often

It's too rare to sleep good when it's daylight.now I'ma go look at da moon and mars.....and hopefully won't see anything shining out of the southeast.....quack


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's purty good then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So... you're not sure?



slip said:


> same here. ready for cool weather and less bugs.
> 
> 
> not much man. same ole same ole...



Me too!!!



FishingAddict said:


> I never post on this driveler drivel (or even read it,
> 0 but I'd like y'all to know that I've had my post surgical pain meds and a couple beers, and I feel like I'm farther off than Mars is tonight.



You are good to go then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> I never post on this driveler drivel (or even read it,
> 0 but I'd like y'all to know that I've had my post surgical pain meds and a couple beers, and I feel like I'm farther off than Mars is tonight.




FA!!!  Whut up bro??  Long time no talk . . .





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What are those?


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FA!!!  Whut up bro??  Long time no talk . . .




What up? Not me in about 5 minutes....nighty night. 

Don't worry, I don't lose control of my mouth or keyboard when I'm wasted...I actually speak my mind more when sober.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> fishbait just got here. see ya'll tomorrow!



RHBAMA....

You have an Xray of a MAN with high heals on. Look very closely (may take a zoom)- are you trying to tell us something??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok,I see da moon,then just to the right there is a bright object but it's nowhere near big as the moon or as bright.
And mars should appear red


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Okay folks I got an email the other day said there will be two moons tonight!! supposedly Mars will appear as large as the moon at 12:30 am tonite, and both will be visible. According to the email this won't happen again till year 2287.........I think in a few minutes I'm going to step outside and look up!!


Okay so that was a disappointment!!.......size comparison Moon= Basketball............Mars=Golfball!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's me you idjit, standing on yo roof MOONIN ya!!






Jeff C. said:


> Not yet...but I'm steady workin' on it


It never ends!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ok,I see da moon,then just to the right there is a bright object but it's nowhere near big as the moon or as bright.
> And mars should appear red



Oh, and one more thing before I go to bed...

I have to enlighten y'all, since you spend too much time on driveling...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_sc3501


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ok,I see da moon,then just to the right there is a bright object but it's nowhere near big as the moon or as bright.
> And mars should appear red



its a lie bro. just another rumor spread. look it up.


thought i'd let yall crook your neck before i spoke up.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> its a lie bro. just another rumor spread. look it up.
> 
> 
> thought i'd let yall crook your neck before i spoke up.



Not to mention, I'm guessing if Mars looked as big as the Moon, we'd all be dead in hours...it would mean it's heading our way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good long day though
> 
> Okay folks I got an email the other day said there will be two moons tonight!! supposedly Mars will appear as large as the moon at 12:30 am tonite, and both will be visible. According to the email this won't happen again till year 2287.........I think in a few minutes I'm going to step outside and look up!!



http://news.spreadit.org/two-moons-on-august-27-2010double-moon-2010-mars-hoax/

 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So... you're not sure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well....let's just say I'm here when my eyes are open


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> thought i'd let yall crook your neck before i spoke up.



So that's how it's gonna be.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Somebody need to check on Rutt,if he seen the quack moon,he may be blind and not able to find his way back in


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Oh, and one more thing before I go to bed...
> 
> I have to enlighten y'all, since you spend too much time on driveling...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_sc3501





slip said:


> its a lie bro. just another rumor spread. look it up.
> 
> 
> thought i'd let yall crook your neck before i spoke up.



Don't matter it was awesome anyway.....especially since I saw two of each


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Oh, and one more thing before I go to bed...
> 
> I have to enlighten y'all, since you spend too much time on driveling...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_sc3501





slip said:


> its a lie bro. just another rumor spread. look it up.
> 
> 
> thought i'd let yall crook your neck before i spoke up.


Oh well!!........Only spent a few minutes on this!!.........I was up already


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

it is cool though, you _can_ see mars...its just not giant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Have a Good night Folks!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh well I got took by an errant email!!..........At least I didn't lose any money or blood over it!!.............Time to head for the yak sack!!.....Catch ya'll later!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a Good night Folks!!!


Sleep well Jeff


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oh well I got took by an errant email!!..........At least I didn't lose any money or blood over it!!.............Time to head for the yak sack!!.....Catch ya'll later!!



Night Rutt


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 28, 2010)

Howdy!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Howdy!!!!



Hey Benji

you workin tonight?


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Benji
> 
> you workin tonight?



Yeah. Very slow night here. Just trying to make it until 7 then another 12 hours and I'm off for three days.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 28, 2010)

Late Night Drivel for ya.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah. Very slow night here. Just trying to make it until 7 then another 12 hours and I'm off for three days.


Slow is a good thing here


ted_BSR said:


> Late Night Drivel for ya.



Hey Ted


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2010)

Wisht I could sleep I'm suposed to go fishin and I don't wanna sleep in d boat


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Slow is a good thing here
> 
> 
> Hey Ted



My guys will be done with all of thier work tonight if they keep going at this rate. They get to be off tomorrow but I still have to come in. Lucky me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> What up? Not me in about 5 minutes....nighty night.
> 
> Don't worry, I don't lose control of my mouth or keyboard when I'm wasted...I actually speak my mind more when sober.





Surely you are just jokin` here??!!  


Mornin` folks. Off to plunder in the woods...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

Y'all need to move this thread along a little faster. Dog days are gonna be over before the thread is at this rate.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2010)

yippee, no rain last night.   hay on the ground to bale today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to move this thread along a little faster. Dog days are gonna be over before the thread is at this rate.



Y'all????????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Y'all????????????


 

HEAR THAT!!?????!!!

It's so empty in here that there's an echo..


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Mornin Folks


Only 7 more days


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 28, 2010)

I've allowed myself to run out of creamer again.....

Diet Coke is not cutting it.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEAR THAT!!?????!!!
> 
> It's so empty in here that there's an echo..


It was moving along prtty good last night until every had to go to bed...............somethin about sleep,pfft


dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> Only 7 more days



Hey doug


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've allowed myself to run out of creamer again.....
> 
> Diet Coke is not cutting it.....



Mornin Heather


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've allowed myself to run out of creamer again.....
> 
> Diet Coke is not cutting it.....


Is it "happy Saturday"



Jeff Raines said:


> It was moving along prtty good last night until every had to go to bed...............somethin about sleep,pfft
> 
> 
> Hey doug


Evnin Jeff




Well I think I'm gona go get HIGH and walk a cable tray. Gota some wire to pull and a transformer to hook up. BBL


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Heather



Heya Jeff!



dougefresh said:


> Is it "happy Saturday"



Not too "hppy".....I have to go to work......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not too "hppy".....I have to go to work......


 
Do I need to come see you again??


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do I need to come see you again??



Would you please come brighten my day again?



I will not settle for a quicky next time though...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I will not settle for a quicky next time though...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 28, 2010)

That's it!  I'm going to Dunkin Donuts!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's it!  I'm going to Dunkin Donuts!



mmmm donuts


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 28, 2010)

Mornin folks!  Pork.... its whats fer breakfast.  

Man it sho do smell good up in here...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Pork.... its whats fer breakfast.
> 
> Man it sho do smell good up in here...



Dang it,Heather gone to dunkin donuts and now you braggin bout pork.......
I'll imitate my 10 year old daughter....it's not fair


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dang it,Heather gone to dunkin donuts and now you braggin bout pork.......
> I'll imitate my 10 year old daughter....it's not fair



im about to show you "not fair".  Give me about 10 minutes then go to the outdoor cafe.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im about to show you "not fair". .


dude,don't be postin no pic of John Holmes on this here family board


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Mornin' folks!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 28, 2010)

Here ya go.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5259951#post5259951


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

When it gonna be ready Matty


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've allowed myself to run out of creamer again.....
> 
> Diet Coke is not cutting it.....



Me too :


Someone shoot me, I feel like I got whooped with everythin but the kitchen sink while I was sleeping last night


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Me too :
> 
> 
> Someone shoot me, I feel like I got whooped with everythin but the kitchen sink while I was sleeping last night



Must've been some wild dreams


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to move this thread along a little faster. Dog days are gonna be over before the thread is at this rate.



This one is moving along 5X faster on average, than the last one....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2010)

Well Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  both put pork on the ground this morning.  

Two more boars gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> This one is moving along 5X faster on average, than the last one....


 
You mean it has now broken the speed of smell??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  both put pork on the ground this morning.
> 
> Two more boars gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean it has now broken the speed of smell??



Lord, I hope so!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  both put pork on the ground this morning.
> 
> Two more boars gone.



Tell them both congrats


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

Matty done made me hungry,time fo lunch


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Must've been some wild dreams


I guess? 



turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo  both put pork on the ground this morning.
> 
> Two more boars gone.



wooohoooo


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess?



I've had dreams that I was doing cocaine again and wake up feeling high


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 28, 2010)

this is funny
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGRKTkS7pW8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGRKTkS7pW8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2010)

Dang! I shot the wrong boar last weekend.  

I should've waited to see if BIG BROTHER stepped out. 


Check out the cutters on this sucker that fishbait got this morning.  He wasn't as big as Muppet last year or much bigger than the one I shot last weekend. I guess he was an old but small one?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> this is funny
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGRKTkS7pW8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGRKTkS7pW8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





dang, that was purty funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

Moanin!!




Wifes family coming over tomorrow . . .


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So where we going fishing then?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> So where we going fishing then?





Headed to the farm!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Baby sis introduced me to a new "home-made" drink her hubby came up wiff............ OyVey......... think along the lines of Long Island Iced Tea............. BUT  no hangover!! 
How ya'll r today???


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the farm!!



Which one the Funny Farm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Baby sis introduced me to a new "home-made" drink her hubby came up wiff............ OyVey......... think along the lines of Long Island Iced Tea............. BUT  no hangover!!
> How ya'll r today???



Hi Keebzzzzzz!!  What's the recipe??





dougefresh said:


> Which one the Funny Farm.





It does tend to get a little funny at times . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi Keebzzzzzz!!  What's the recipe??



Hhhmm, I think Tequila, Rum, I think raspberry something, but there were at least 3 other's in it too, I'll have to get the recipe fer ya!  It was some kick butt stuff but the amazing thing to me was the none hangover!  She calls it her "liquid Valium"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmm, I think Tequila, Rum, I think raspberry something, but there were at least 3 other's in it too, I'll have to get the recipe fer ya!  It was some kick butt stuff but the amazing thing to me was the none hangover!  She calls it her "liquid Valium"





Nevermind, I don't "do" Tequila.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nevermind, I don't "do" Tequila.



You might could substitute something else and I don't know the measurements of each......... she had a pitcher made up when I got there & had me a quart to take home with me................. we ended up drinking half my quart before I left!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You might could substitute something else and I don't know the measurements of each......... she had a pitcher made up when I got there & had me a quart to take home with me................. we ended up drinking half my quart before I left!





After all that and I didn't even get a "drunk" call??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You might could substitute something else and I don't know the measurements of each......... she had a pitcher made up when I got there & had me a quart to take home with me................. we ended up drinking half my quart before I left!



 ~~



Hooked On Quack said:


> After all that and I didn't even get a "drunk" call??



Yeah....Really!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> then what is hay for?



hay is for horses 
hey is for howdy's 



Keebs said:


> Hhhmm, I think Tequila, Rum, I think raspberry something, but there were at least 3 other's in it too, I'll have to get the recipe fer ya!  It was some kick butt stuff but the amazing thing to me was the none hangover!  She calls it her "liquid Valium"



She actually had the recipe before consuming one


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Some 'stuff' I scavenged today.....

The first one I picked up at the Flea market-Draw Knife.

The rest from the Barn...

Couple of pics I couldn't retrieve from my email


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Some 'stuff' I scavenged today.....
> 
> The first one I picked up at the Flea market-Draw Knife.
> 
> ...


Those are some fine finds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank ya Doug..... There is some other big stuff in there (old iron beds,etc.), so I just left it in there for now. Got an old Farm Bell, but needs a clapper and the hanger/swivel is broken in half, needs to be welded back together.

Old arc welder burnt up on me


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Doug..... There is some other big stuff in there (old iron beds,etc.), so I just left it in there for now. Got an old Farm Bell, but needs a clapper and the hanger/swivel is broken in half, needs to be welded back together.
> 
> Old arc welder burnt up on me



Old stuff like that is neat to me. I get in trouble if I bring stuff like that home. Already have way to much stuff set up under the barns. The last time me and HT went snake hunting I came home with an arm full of old bottles that were near where there once was an old homestead on our place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Old stuff like that is neat to me. I get in trouble if I bring stuff like that home. Already have way to much stuff set up under the barns. The last time me and HT went snake hunting I came home with an arm full of old bottles that were near where there once was an old homestead on our place.



Yeah...I know what you mean. I found some old bottles up there(barn) a couple yrs ago. I have a wide set of steps on my deck and I lined the steps with the bottles and some old glass insulators. The 'BUG' has just bitten me in the past couple of years, as far as doing anything with it, besides sticking it in the barn.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Some 'stuff' I scavenged today.....
> 
> The first one I picked up at the Flea market-Draw Knife.
> 
> ...



 I believe the Stillson & the Meat Grinders are those I lost a couple years back.  Real good finds Jeff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Some 'stuff' I scavenged today.....
> 
> The first one I picked up at the Flea market-Draw Knife.
> 
> ...





Cool finds bro!!  Back when I was in college I surveyed part time for my bros company and what you are calling a "Draw Knife" is what we used to scrap and paint trees for property lines.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Come on 7 I'm ready to head south to see my SGG


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

heaviest rain of the year, right now.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> heaviest rain of the year, right now.



What up my little soulbruder Shoot man if its not lightning go out and dance like a nanner.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After all that and I didn't even get a "drunk" call??





Jeff C. said:


> ~~
> Yeah....Really!!!!


 sorry guys, NO ONE got one!  mehbe next time! 



MoonPie said:


> She actually had the recipe before consuming one


oh yeah, sis had done told me 'bout it, so I knew "kinda" what to expect, but maaaannnnn............. 



dougefresh said:


> Those are some fine finds.



Yeah they are!  I LOVE that glass jar with the handle in the last pic! 
Oh yeah, Heeyyy neighbor, we're getting rain!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah they are!  I LOVE that glass jar with the handle in the last pic!
> Oh yeah, Heeyyy neighbor, we're getting rain!!


That one would make a cool cookie jar. 

Just got off the phone with SGG and I could hear it in the background. It's been raining up here sence about 1, starting to clear up for my ride home though.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That one would make a cool cookie jar.
> 
> Just got off the phone with SGG and I could hear it in the background. It's been raining up here sence about 1, starting to clear up for my ride home though.



It's just steady & light out my way, don't look like no end in sight from the radar............ just enough to make it miserable to hay the horses, but that's ok, I ain't gonna fuss!!   Have a safe drive home, darlin'!


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up my little soulbruder Shoot man if its not lightning go out and dance like a nanner.



dude i dont play with weather no mo...

that last bit had to of been one of my 9 lives....dunno how many i got left now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> dude i dont play with weather no mo...
> 
> that last bit had to of been one of my 9 lives....dunno how many i got left now.



We aren't getting any thunderboomers down this way, just slooooow & steady! 
How r ya, Moppett??


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's just steady & light out my way, don't look like no end in sight from the radar............ just enough to make it miserable to hay the horses, but that's ok, I ain't gonna fuss!!   Have a safe drive home, darlin'!


10/4 thats one reason I don't miss us having cows.



slip said:


> dude i dont play with weather no mo...
> 
> that last bit had to of been one of my 9 lives....dunno how many i got left now.


I don't like to either. Shoot I realy don't like working either.



Alright folks, Ya'll have a good one. Time for me to go find where I left my tools, clean up my mess and head south.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 thats one reason I don't miss us having cows.
> 
> I don't like to either. Shoot I realy don't like working either.
> 
> ...



Later!!


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We aren't getting any thunderboomers down this way, just slooooow & steady!
> How r ya, Moppett??



just a little thunder here. SO much rain. 


all is well here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

slip said:


> just a little thunder here. SO much rain.
> 
> 
> all is well here.



 good deal!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Evening peeps!
Well, this evening was a rainout. We headed back to the lease and got there about the same time as the showers. A check of the mexican weather radar showed we  were gonna get wet, so we called it a day.
Was an excellent morning, with both Jerome and i connecting with boars. Mine was standing in the foodplot when i got there. It was so dark that i couldn't see the crosshairs in my scope, so once he turned broadside i just centered him in the scope and pulled the trigger. got in the stand and listened to a much bigger boar growling like a gator in the woods but he never came out. Mine weighed about 80 pounds or so.
Jerome made it in the stand and watched the big boar work his way out of the clearcut and to the foodplot for about 20 minutes. A perfect shot behind the ear dropped him like a sack of bricks. TBug posted a pic of his cutters earlier and he was almost as big as Muppet. Both of them were some kinda rank(especially mine). Gonna try again in the morning


----------



## Otis (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Self! said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2010)

still raining here....
We going to call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> still raining here....
> We going to call it a night. See ya'll later!



It's quit here............ sweet dreams!!  Good Luck in da morning!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Boom


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Boom



Uh-oh, douge's home, huh?


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 28, 2010)

What's up people. Another long slow night at work for me.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uh-oh, douge's home, huh?



If he is I haven't noticed.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> What's up people. Another long slow night at work for me.


Hiya Benji, looks likes it's kinda slow in here as well........



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> If he is I haven't noticed.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

bbl


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm singing in the rain......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm singing in the rain......


 
Hey Hunny, I'm home !!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Hunny, I'm home !!!!!



Hey! 

You took long enough!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!
> 
> You took long enough!!!


 
Ummm,,,I,,,,ummm,,,well,,,,you know,,,then I,,,,and,,,ummm,,,,err,,,uggggh,,,,and they,,,,then we,,,,and here I am, finally, at last...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,I,,,,ummm,,,well,,,,you know,,,then I,,,,and,,,ummm,,,,err,,,uggggh,,,,and they,,,,then we,,,,and here I am, finally, at last...



Where's my plate???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Where's my plate???


 
It was really good, honest it was...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm singing in the rain......


 it quit here over an hour ago 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Hunny, I'm home !!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,I,,,,ummm,,,well,,,,you know,,,then I,,,,and,,,ummm,,,,err,,,uggggh,,,,and they,,,,then we,,,,and here I am, finally, at last...



Hhhhmmmmmm..........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> it quit here over an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
'Whatcha' Hummmmin???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 'Whatcha' Hummmmin???



That song that won't leave me alone...............


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was really good, honest it was...



I'm sure it was



Keebs said:


> it quit here over an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, it quit here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That song that won't leave me alone...............


 
Gawd I hope Self wasn't in here singing again, you'll never get to sleep if he was...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm sure it was
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it quit here too.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gawd I hope Self wasn't in here singing again, you'll never get to sleep if he was...



 He WAS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He WAS!!


 

I'm sorry Keebs, might as well make some coffee, it's gonna be a long night for you.

Speaking of long nights, did someone fire the night crew or something?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sorry Keebs, might as well make some coffee, it's gonna be a long night for you.
> 
> Speaking of long nights, did someone fire the night crew or something?


Aaawwwmannn
I guess DJ done changed over or left us one, ain't seen him in a long time, Slip is been absent too, only nite one is Jeff Raines now that Quack can't get in here from work, so I dunno............. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



share, I ain't had any supper yet...............


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawwwmannn
> I guess DJ done changed over or left us one, ain't seen him in a long time, Slip is been absent too, only nite one is Jeff Raines now that Quack can't get in here from work, so I dunno.............
> 
> 
> ...



I will bring you some


----------



## Otis (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gawd I hope Self wasn't in here singing again, you'll never get to sleep if he was...


 


Keebs said:


> He WAS!!


 



If you want my body and ya think I'm sexy come on darlin let me know!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 28, 2010)

Self! said:


> If you want my body and ya think I'm sexy come on darlin let me know!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I will bring you some






Self! said:


> If you want my body and ya think I'm sexy come on darlin let me know!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



TRIPODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Self! said:


> If you want my body and ya think I'm sexy come on darlin let me know!



I like that song


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that song


 
I don't think I'da have admitted that shawty...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that song



I do too, but picturing Self singin it, well............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TRIPODDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!



Hello Honey


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I'da have admitted that shawty...



You like it too don't ya.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Honey



Howudoin?? 
AND MizCourtney??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You like it too don't ya.


 
Ummm NOOOOO...



Keebs said:


> Howudoin??
> AND MizCourtney??


 
Miz Courtney enlightened me tonight..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I do too, but picturing Self singin it, well............



Pretty image???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm NOOOOO...
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Courtney enlightened me tonight..


_Yeah??_ 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Pretty image???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm NOOOOO...
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Courtney enlightened me tonight..



I will set it as your ringtone when you call me


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin??
> AND MizCourtney??


Good   She sleepin now


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm NOOOOO...
> 
> 
> 
> Miz Courtney enlightened me tonight..



Not so quiet huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I will set it as your ringtone when you call me


 
Awww, I knew I was special to you!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good  She sleepin now
> 
> 
> Not so quiet huh?


 
Well, she doesn't say much, but when she does...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awww, I knew I was special to you!!!



Of course you're special


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good   She sleepin now
> 
> 
> Not so quiet huh?



and you just  away, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Of course you're special


 
I don't like the way you said that...


----------



## Otis (Aug 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 


C'mere Handsoome! 



Keebs said:


>


 


You to sugar! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like that song


 

 What else do ya like? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I'da have admitted that shawty...


 

Hush up! You know you like it when WickedJester sings it to you! 



Keebs said:


> I do too, but picturing Self singin it, well............


 

I do live concerts on request! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You like it too don't ya.


 

He likes more when Quack sings it to him in speedos! 




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Pretty image???


 

I'm a handsome feller thank you very much!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't like the way you said that...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and you just  away, huh?



Not far behind her, got a long day again tomorrow.


Good night ALL


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Self! said:


> C'mere Handsoome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like rainbows


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not far behind her, got a long day again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Good night ALL


 
Night bro'. I'm headin towards the sack too, all these women's and wife questions are strainin my brain.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Good night everyone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

Well Snap, if all ya'll leavin, I will too! G'Night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

Not so sure what is going on around here??.......Too tired to try, and figure it out.......Spent the day just north of Augusta for the Midlands HRC banquet awards meeting.......Then the rest of the investigating campgrounds!!

J Strom Thurmond Lake.........Known to most Georgians as Clarks Hill lake has some awesome camping opportunities available!!.........Now to figure out when we can fit a weekend in to go!!

Oh yeah howdy folks!!


----------



## Otis (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I like rainbows


 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night bro'. I'm headin towards the sack too, all these women's and wife questions are strainin my brain.


 

1+2= 




Keebs said:


> Well Snap, if all ya'll leavin, I will too! G'Night!!


 
Nighty night 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not so sure what is going on around here??.......Too tired to try, and figure it out.......Spent the day just north of Augusta for the Midlands HRC banquet awards meeting.......Then the rest of the investigating campgrounds!!
> 
> J Strom Thurmond Lake.........Known to most Georgians as Clarks Hill lake has some awesome camping opportunities available!!.........Now to figure out when we can fit a weekend in to go!!
> 
> Oh yeah howdy folks!!


 

Good fishin' and hunting there to! If ya want details let me know


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

Self! said:


> Good fishin' and hunting there to! If ya want details let me know


I think we narrowed it down to the Petersburg campground the next time we go!!.........Last time we went to the Winfield campground. That would be our second choice now...........We went to the Modoc campground on the S.C. side as well, didn't like it as well as Petersburg, and Winfield


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok I be back


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Benji!!.......What you up to these days??
> 
> Ok so I know about Igor, and your departure from Law enforcment........What you doing now??.......You may have said before but I don't remember!!



I work in a cold storage warehousse/distribution center as the night shift supervisor. 

It pays better and I work Wed-Fri and every other Saturday. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 29, 2010)

Morning
gonna be a long night,didn't sleep long enough today,woke up for no reason and couldn't get back to sleep


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Morning
> gonna be a long night,didn't sleep long enough today,woke up for no reason and couldn't get back to sleep



Same here for me. I got another 7 hours to go.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I work in a cold storage warehousse/distribution center as the night shift supervisor.
> 
> It pays better and I work Wed-Fri and every other Saturday. I'm enjoying it so far.



I did not know you left LE


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I did not know you left LE



Yeah been about two months now. I just got tired of the Bull that comes with it. Plus I wanted to be able to spend more time at home with the kids. Working 60-70 hours a week wasn't cutting it for me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I work in a cold storage warehousse/distribution center as the night shift supervisor.
> 
> It pays better and I work Wed-Fri and every other Saturday. I'm enjoying it so far.


Pretty good job in the summer huh!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Morning
> gonna be a long night,didn't sleep long enough today,woke up for no reason and couldn't get back to sleep


Morning to ya Jeff!!........The last two days have been way too busy, and long for me!! Looks like I'm going to have to call it a night here!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Working 60-70 hours a week wasn't cutting it for me.


I can understand that....my time off is worth way more than this company can pay me


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pretty good job in the summer huh!!
> 
> Morning to ya Jeff!!........The last two days have been way too busy, and long for me!! Looks like I'm going to have to call it a night here!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



night rutt


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pretty good job in the summer huh!!
> 
> Morning to ya Jeff!!........The last two days have been way too busy, and long for me!! Looks like I'm going to have to call it a night here!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



Well it depends on if you like the cold. The DC stays at 15 degrees and the freezer stays at -15. It can get a tad nipply at times.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 29, 2010)

I gotta do a building check,then may have to check on the loader


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Well it depends on if you like the cold. The DC stays at 15 degrees and the freezer stays at -15. It can get a tad nipply at times.



i would hate to see the power bill for that place during the summer


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> i would hate to see the power bill for that place during the summer



Me and you both. Now you have me wondering what the average bill is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

we overslept. Going back to bed.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we overslept. Going back to bed.



Slackers


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mornin folks...just a quick drive by. Man this place has gotten to be like a ghost town. 

Where is everybody hangin out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2010)

Yaaawwwwwnnnnnn,,,,,scratch, scratch, scratch..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we overslept. Going back to bed.



Nuttin but a squirrel so far but I got a little more time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 29, 2010)

morning folks,gotta go put out 2 trail cams today,then I can pattern these darn yotes....Off to the woods soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Aug 29, 2010)

I should have went back to bed this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I should have went back to bed this morning


 
Your point??


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your point??



Don't have one and right now don't realy want one.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't have one and right now don't realy want one.



Dang Douge......did SGG wee wee in your cornflakes this mornin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Douge......did SGG wee wee in your cornflakes this mornin?


 
She's still mad at me about yesterday, and takin it out on Douge...


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 29, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Douge......did SGG wee wee in your cornflakes this mornin?



I think she put something in the tea, cuz I'm thinking of trying to remove my brain and washing it in the parts washer here at work.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2010)

Good Morning Drivel Nation


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think she put something in the tea, cuz I'm thinking of trying to remove my brain and washing it in the parts washer here at work.



I've had days like that,......usually involves a bunch of bosses from other depts. in my office asking questions at the same time.
Should've seen the raised eyebrows when I told'em it was time for them to get out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I should have went back to bed this morning



SUX!!!! Mornin' to ya anyway.....



Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Douge......did SGG wee wee in your cornflakes this mornin?




If nothin' else, let 'em get soggy before she called him for breakfast 

Moanin' dude!!





SnowHunter said:


> Good Morning Drivel Nation




Good Mornin' FarmGirl.....



Jeff Raines said:


> I've had days like that,......usually involves a bunch of bosses from other depts. in my office asking questions at the same time.
> Should've seen the raised eyebrows when I told'em it was time for them to get out.



 WTG!!! 

Mernin Jeff....did you see some of my finds from yesterday...not the same as your relicin, but.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

Lawd have mercy, what are ya'll up to?!?
Mornin!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin' FarmGirl.....


Mornin Jeff  



Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy, what are ya'll up to?!?
> Mornin!!


MORNIN SISTA!!!! 

Fixin to get to work on the coop  and then some fencing and tractor work 

Hows you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> 
> MORNIN SISTA!!!!
> ...



I think I'm gonna be Chief today, cut, cut, cut


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello in da house!!!
Well, we didn't go hog hunting this morning, which turned out just as well. The mexican weather radar showed rain sitting on the lease this morning combined with oversleeping and it was enough reason to go back to sleep.
Hope Fishbait takes a pic of TBugs face when he comes walking in with a Boar head! 
Man, it is some kind of muggy out there....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think I'm gonna be Chief today, cut, cut, cut




SHHHHHHHHHH.....My grass'll hear ya!!





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> 
> MORNIN SISTA!!!!
> ...



Imon do some piddlin' today........of some sort



rhbama3 said:


> Hello in da house!!!
> Well, we didn't go hog hunting this morning, which turned out just as well. The mexican weather radar showed rain sitting on the lease this morning combined with oversleeping and it was enough reason to go back to sleep.
> Hope Fishbait takes a pic of TBugs face when he comes walking in with a Boar head!
> Man, it is some kind of muggy out there....



At least y'all had some ACTION yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello in da house!!!
> Well, we didn't go hog hunting this morning, which turned out just as well. The mexican weather radar showed rain sitting on the lease this morning combined with oversleeping and it was enough reason to go back to sleep.
> Hope Fishbait takes a pic of TBugs face when he comes walking in with a Boar head!
> Man, it is some kind of muggy out there....


Poor Tbug, ain't she had enough surprises this week?!!? 



Jeff C. said:


> SHHHHHHHHHH.....My grass'll hear ya!!


If'n I don't get to it soon, you're gonna have to bring your bushhog & do it for me!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Poor Tbug, ain't she had enough surprises this week?!!?
> 
> 
> If'n I don't get to it soon, you're gonna have to bring your bushhog & do it for me!!



Naw, she LOVES surprises! 













Her hawg slayin' hubby is taking my trailer and 4-wheeler home with him. It's sick and he gonna fix it for me!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, she LOVES surprises!
> 
> 
> Her hawg slayin' hubby is taking my trailer and 4-wheeler home with him. It's sick and he gonna fix it for me!



 You are soooo gonna get it for that, you know?!?! 
 Good Deal, but I thought EvilRubberDucky was the "true" mechanic of the family...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Poor Tbug, ain't she had enough surprises this week?!!?
> 
> 
> If'n I don't get to it soon, you're gonna have to bring your bushhog & do it for me!!



No rain fer 6-8 weeks, then we are bombarded with it.....3 nights in a row.Typical Ga. Summer, I reckon....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr!!  Dawn's family is on their way here.  Gotta hide all the good booze and lock away the cash . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No rain fer 6-8 weeks, then we are bombarded with it.....3 nights in a row.Typical Ga. Summer, I reckon....


Yep, typical or either it's every afternoon thunder shower followed with steamy, muggy air............... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!  Dawn's family is on their way here.  Gotta hide all the good booze and lock away the cash . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!  Dawn's family is on their way here.  Gotta hide all the good booze and lock away the cash . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, typical or either it's every afternoon thunder shower followed with steamy, muggy air...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr!!  Dawn's family is on their way here.  Gotta hide all the good booze and lock away the cash . . .


Go out and plow up abount 4 rows a 100 yards long.
Give them all a bag of seeds and a ruler. Tell them to plant one seed every 4.5 inches down the entire row. They'll never come back.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 29, 2010)

brown liquids and clear liquids from mason jars = Good times.......i think!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> Go out and plow up abount 4 rows a 100 yards long.
> Give them all a bag of seeds and a ruler. Tell them to plant one seed every 4.5 inches down the entire row. They'll never come back.


done it or been done like that?  



BBQBOSS said:


> brown liquids and clear liquids from mason jars = Good times.......i think!



 supposed to be......... I dunno..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Go out and plow up abount 4 rows a 100 yards long.
> Give them all a bag of seeds and a ruler. Tell them to plant one seed every 4.5 inches down the entire row. They'll never come back.



Won't work, they'd either steal, or eat the seeds.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 29, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> done it or been done like that?
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to be......... I dunno..........



Ok, Forty Creek and clear liquids from a mason jar. that makes more sense.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Howdy Mike.  Hows ya doin?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Mike.  Hows ya doin?



I be good,trying to keep up with my fishing friends...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 29, 2010)

Owwwwww. Man my head hurts. Wouldn't be so bad if I had fun last night to cause it to be hurtin'. I need coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

hello hello hello.......
Is there anybody in here?
Just post if you can hear me.......
Is there anyone home?


----------



## Otis (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hello hello hello.......
> Is there anybody in here?
> Just post if you can hear me.......
> Is there anyone home?


 

relax relax relax Self! is in here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> relax relax relax Self! is in here!



hey, bro!
Man, the price of success is high in Tuscaloosa!
4 tickets to a good game are about the same as a mortgage payment.


----------



## Otis (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, bro!
> Man, the price of success is high in Tuscaloosa!
> 4 tickets to a good game are about the same as a mortgage payment.


 


I am working on 2 tickets to the Auburn game. My sister is alumni at 'Bama, so its looking good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hello hello hello.......
> Is there anybody in here?
> Just post if you can hear me.......
> Is there anyone home?





TGattis said:


> Once upon a time...there was this dude named TGattis..he used to spend his evenings on the computer.....till it died...
> 
> Now he has got himself a brand spanking new laptop and is ready for some serious catching up...
> 
> ...



What's up TG??? As you can see from Bubba's post above, we've been talkin' to the WALLS in here recently


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Once upon a time...there was this dude named TGattis..he used to spend his evenings on the computer.....till it died...
> 
> Now he has got himself a brand spanking new laptop and is ready for some serious catching up...
> 
> ...


Hiya, Troy!!
welcome back, bro!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm home, just not here............ or, I'm here but at home.............. something like that............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm home, just not here............ or, I'm here but at home.............. something like that............



 QUIT!!! I don't feel like thinkin' today


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm home, just not here............ or, I'm here but at home.............. something like that............



you are making my left eye twitch......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 29, 2010)

Kebo-  You told me not to forget so i didn't, just for you! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5262610&postcount=28


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2010)

Grrrrrr!!  They're STILL here!!!





But Lawwwwd I got some fine looking sister in laws and neices!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up TG??? As you can see from Bubba's post above, we've been talkin' to the WALLS in here recently



Just working Jeff, just working and catching up on my online activities...



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Troy!!
> welcome back, bro!!



I'm baaaaaack....How goes it Robert...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr!!  They're STILL here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But Lawwwwd I got some fine looking sister in laws and neices!!!



take some pics and let us be the judges...use the cheeeken mask if ya need too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Just working Jeff, just working and catching up on my online activities...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing well, Troy!
Hogs #23 and 24 went down yesterday morning. Fishbait is planning to bring EvilRubberducky next weekend and put him on "the herd" spot. Oughta be a slaughter there for his first experience. 
Just thumbing thru some websites looking at possible winches that might work on my 4-wheeler. After looking at Fishbaits new one, i want one too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing well, Troy!
> Hogs #23 and 24 went down yesterday morning. Fishbait is planning to bring EvilRubberducky next weekend and put him on "the herd" spot. Oughta be a slaughter there for his first experience.
> Just thumbing thru some websites looking at possible winches that might work on my 4-wheeler. After looking at Fishbaits new one, i want one too.





Tractor supply had 'em on sale for $100, 3,000 lber.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tractor supply had 'em on sale for $100, 3,000 lber.



Thanks, Quack! 
Guess i'll stop by there on the way home tomorrow and check them out!


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

I like BBQ......just sayin...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I like BBQ......just sayin...



you took a timeout to get a screen name change? 

I thought you had all the hogs you wanted staked out on islands over there?


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you took a timeout to get a screen name change?
> 
> I thought you had all the hogs you wanted staked out on islands over there?



I do have them staked out just waiting for one to decide to go swimming as I am floating by.....a wet pig is a clean pig.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, Bubbette is headed back to Panama City for the week.
I've been asking her to cook a roast all weekend, which she politely declined (but did buy one for me).
So, after cleaning the kitchen, i got a roast and onion gravy in the oven, baby lima's with smoked ham hocks, and rice waiting on deck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I do have them staked out just waiting for one to decide to go swimming as I am floating by.....a wet pig is a clean pig.



A wet pig around here is a very mudded up, rank smelling pig( usually with a bad attitude). 

The hog that fishbait killed yesterday had so much mud on him he looked brown. We actually washed him down for his first and last picture ever.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A wet pig around here is a very mudded up, rank smelling pig( usually with a bad attitude).
> 
> The hog that fishbait killed yesterday had so much mud on him he looked brown. We actually washed him down for his first and last picture ever.



I had to retrieve one from the alligator infested river, after I overcompensated for the closeness of the shot and she managed a short run....that was a wee bit interesting having a gator watch me get her back on dry land...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Rooooaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I had to retrieve one from the alligator infested river, after I overcompensated for the closeness of the shot and she managed a short run....that was a wee bit interesting having a gator watch me get her back on dry land...



Somehow, i gotta get over there and go fishing with you. I think we hog hunted more this summer than last. Pretty much if i wasn't on call, we were hunting.
I haven't caught a saltwater fish on rod and reel in prolly 8 years now. 
Flounder gigging don't count.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Somehow, i gotta get over there and go fishing with you. I think we hog hunted more this summer than last. Pretty much if i wasn't on call, we were hunting.
> I haven't caught a saltwater fish on rod and reel in prolly 8 years now.
> Flounder gigging don't count.



It's almost time to start throwing the nets for shrimp, some guys are already catching them in good numbers and size. Everybody loves shrimp don't they?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Rooooaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!


Hey, Yara!
Are you mad at any particular individual, or did you just feel like toting a shotgun around? 


Nautical Son said:


> It's almost time to start throwing the nets for shrimp, some guys are already catching them in good numbers and size. Everybody loves shrimp don't they?



Lord knows i do!
Never shrimped before but saw quite a few eating size in the grassbeds off Tyndall AFB. How do you catch shrimp in 3 foot deep water with 2 foot high grass in it?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> It's almost time to start throwing the nets for shrimp, some guys are already catching them in good numbers and size. Everybody loves shrimp don't they?



Shrimp empanadillas, shrimp scampi over angel hair, shrimp kabobs, gumbo, coconut shrimp, low country boil... pick one. That avatar ... are you serious?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Yara!
> Are you mad at any particular individual, or did you just feel like toting a shotgun around?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting it ready for a little piggy that keeps ticking me off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Shrimp empanadillas, shrimp scampi over angel hair, shrimp kabobs, gumbo, coconut shrimp, low country boil... pick one. That avatar ... are you serious?



I don't know what an "empanadilla" is, but if shrimp are involved, i'll eat it!
Whats wrong with the avatar? I think its a good one.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Yara!
> Are you mad at any particular individual, or did you just feel like toting a shotgun around?
> 
> 
> ...



3ft deep to 6 ft deep water with no grass throwing a 6ft cast net....



YaraG. said:


> Shrimp empanadillas, shrimp scampi over angel hair, shrimp kabobs, gumbo, coconut shrimp, low country boil... pick one. That avatar ... are you serious?


 
Been watching to much Forrest Gump have you?


----------



## Otis (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm getting it ready for a little piggy that keeps ticking me off.


 


 oink oinkl


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what an "empanadilla" is, but if shrimp are involved, i'll eat it!
> Whats wrong with the avatar? I think its a good one.




She must be jealous, women can't live with em-can't shoot them


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> oink oinkl



click BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what an "empanadilla" is, but if shrimp are involved, i'll eat it!
> Whats wrong with the avatar? I think its a good one.


I believe he has to ask that young lady in his avatar for permission. Google shrimp empanadillas and try not to get the keyboard wet.



Nautical Son said:


> 3ft deep to 6 ft deep water with no grass throwing a 6ft cast net....
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching to much Forrest Gump have you?


Lmbo...


Self! said:


> oink oinkl


...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> She must be jealous, women can't live with em-can't shoot them



Have you been tippin your elbow today???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> 3ft deep to 6 ft deep water with no grass throwing a 6ft cast net....
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching to much Forrest Gump have you?


Forrest Gump is the greatest movie of all time! It's even better if you listen to Sweet Home Alabama while watching it. 


Nautical Son said:


> She must be jealous, women can't live with em-can't shoot them


true, true.......


Nautical Son said:


> click BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



I got the value pack of 12gauge 00 Buck (3 inch) if you need some.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I believe he has to ask that young lady in his avatar for permission. QUOTE]
> 
> you know where I can find her?


----------



## baldfish (Aug 29, 2010)

How do folks 
glad it's my friday evening


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I believe he has to ask that young lady in his avatar for permission. Google shrimp empanadillas and try not to get the keyboard wet.
> 
> Lmbo...
> 
> View attachment 553160...





Just tell me what they are, Miss Savannah, and take your finger off that trigger, please...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> YaraG. said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he has to ask that young lady in his avatar for permission. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

shrimp tacos.....basically


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nautical Son said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 553162 It's not loaded & the chamber is open... you can breath now,lol.
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> shrimp tacos.....basically


 Ppppffffttt!



Nicodemus said:


> YaraG. said:
> 
> 
> > Until it`s loaded, it ain`t nothion` but a fancy club!
> ...


----------



## baldfish (Aug 29, 2010)

Dang now I'm hungry


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ppppffffttt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll bring shrimp de-headed....for trading...10-15 pounds maybe more if the season is good...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Dang now I'm hungry


I know what you mean, Bro.
Suddenly, the roast, gravy, rice, and baby lima's seem bland. I swear it was awesome before i started thinking about skrimps!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean, Bro.
> Suddenly, the roast, gravy, rice, and baby lima's seem bland. I swear it was awesome before i started thinking about skrimps!



It ain't fair for woman to tease with tasty food


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

48 quarts every 24 hours.....when the getting is good it only takes about and hour or so of hard steady throwing


----------



## Otis (Aug 29, 2010)

hey Nic...is it true you can't hit the broad side of a barn with a muzzle loader or hawk?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> I'll bring shrimp de-headed....for trading...10-15 pounds maybe more if the season is good...





We can do some good tradin` too, you and me!  

Alright folks, the knee says to let it rest. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> hey Nic...is it true you can't hit the broad side of a barn with a muzzle loader or hawk?



Is it true that the best thing to come out of Alabama is I-20?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> hey Nic...is it true you can't hit the broad side of a barn with a muzzle loader or hawk?





Sure is!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> 48 quarts every 24 hours.....when the getting is good it only takes about and hour or so of hard steady throwing



How's the blue crab population over there? Bubbette brought back a couple dozen a few weeks ago. Man, them things are good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Is it true that the best thing to come out of Alabama is I-20?



Of course not!!!! 















I-85 starts in Montgomery, though.


----------



## Otis (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Is it true that the best thing to come out of Alabama is I-20?


 

Sure is, thats who we get all the village idiots and illegals to Ga! 




Nicodemus said:


> Sure is!


 

Good, in that case I got a question. Why is it you are such a softy? Old age doing you in?  


Oh yea,  I heard ya was a Yank to. Time to fess up!


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

bunch a' freakin crazys...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> Sure is, thats who we get all the village idiots and illegals to Ga!
> Good, in that case I got a question. Why is it you are such a softy? Old age doing you in?
> Oh yea,  I heard ya was a Yank to. Time to fess up!



WHAT are you smokin tonight?!?!?


**PERK** Someone say shrimps?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> bunch a' freakin crazys...



yeah, so?


----------



## Otis (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> bunch a' freakin crazys...


 



Whats your point? 



Keebs said:


> WHAT are you smokin tonight?!?!?
> 
> 
> **PERK** Someone say shrimps?!?!?!


 


Why? Ya wanna some to?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

did the forum just slow WAY down for ya'll? It took almost two minutes for the page to refresh!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

Self! said:


> Whats your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love skrimps, any way ya fic'em!! 



rhbama3 said:


> did the forum just slow WAY down for ya'll? It took almost two minutes for the page to refresh!



 something happened!! 
back in a bit.....................


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 29, 2010)

blue crabs are starting to come in I should have a report after the weekend....

Yes we said Skrimps....


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs hi


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, so?





Self! said:


> Whats your point?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> blue crabs are starting to come in I should have a report after the weekend....
> 
> Yes we said Skrimps....


I Like Shrimps, I can not Lie,,,,,,,,,,,,, 



YaraG. said:


> Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebs hi


Hey girl, you getting acclimated good?? 



slip said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I Like Shrimps, I can not Lie,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Hey girl, you getting acclimated good??



If your talking bout the weather ... everything is good.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> If your talking bout the weather ... everything is good.



That & just getting settled in in general...........


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

aw heck he gave Yara a gun....everybody run


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> aw heck he gave Yara a gun....everybody run



think we can run straight or gotta zigzag?!?!


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> think we can run straight or gotta zigzag?!?!



well...

she _is_ a woman...so...you might not even have to run?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

anybody else watching Swamp People?
a 12/0 hook straightened out? Geez....


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody else watching Swamp People?
> a 12/0 hook straightened out? Geez....



good show....yeah, pretty insane.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> well...
> 
> she _is_ a woman...so...you might not even have to run?



ruh roh.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody else watching Swamp People?
> a 12/0 hook straightened out? Geez....


Tag is watching Kenny Chesney Invitation only.........She claimed control of the remote earlier today after a couple of hours of History channel!!.........I don't think I'm going to get the remote back now!!

How are you fine folks this evening!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag is watching Kenny Chesney Invitation only.........She claimed control of the remote earlier today after a couple of hours of History channel!!.........I don't think I'm going to get the remote back now!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this evening!!


ewww.......
better than you, apparently.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That & just getting settled in in general...........


Im good thank God.


slip said:


> aw heck he gave Yara a gun....everybody run





Keebs said:


> think we can run straight or gotta zigzag?!?!





slip said:


> well...
> 
> she _is_ a woman...so...you might not even have to run?



Y'all can zig zag all y'all want .... it's a shot gun duh.


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Im good thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah well im 10 feet tall and bullet (or pellet..) proof so BOOYA.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ewww.......
> better than you, apparently.


At least it ain't Fooball!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> At least it ain't Fooball!!




Heretic!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> well...
> 
> she _is_ a woman...so...you might not even have to run?


_Oh REALLY???_  ~~hands on hips, tapping foot~~



rhbama3 said:


> ruh roh.....


MmmHhhmmmm, yeah he said it........... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag is watching Kenny Chesney Invitation only.........She claimed control of the remote earlier today after a couple of hours of History channel!!.........I don't think I'm going to get the remote back now!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this evening!!


Hiya Mitch!!! 



YaraG. said:


> Im good thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I noticed!! 



slip said:


> yeah well im 10 feet tall and bullet (or pellet..) proof so BOOYA.



MmmmHhhmmmmmm........... ~~still tapping foot~~~


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2010)

see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 29, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah well im 10 feet tall and bullet (or pellet..) proof so BOOYA.


WAKE UP SLIP YOU'RE DREAMIN AGAIN!!!! 



Keebs said:


> _Oh REALLY???_  ~~hands on hips, tapping foot~~
> 
> 
> MmmHhhmmmm, yeah he said it...........
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Heretic!!!


Sorry I just never got into team sports that much!!



Keebs said:


> Hiya Mitch!!!


Hey Darlin!!.........You get your grass cut??............Should have finished mine today, but after the last two busy days with all the travel involved......Just kind of sat here and vegged out today watching movies!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2010)

It's FRIDAY


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Morning everyone....Get yourself a cup of coffee....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning everyone....Get yourself a cup of coffee....








well thanks, believe I will.  

Okay folks I know it is Monday but it is the only way to get to another Weekend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2010)

who put da sandpaper under my eye lids


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> who put da sandpaper under my eye lids



dat was me,I snuck in while you was sleepin.Just wait'll you go to the toilet


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> dat was me,I snuck in while you was sleepin.Just wait'll you go to the toilet



 

knew I shoulda done up the gate lock last night


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> knew I shoulda done up the gate lock last night



I know ever lock that ain't locked when no one's around


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well thanks, believe I will.
> 
> Okay folks I know it is Monday but it is the only way to get to another Weekend.



And a long weekend as well



SnowHunter said:


> who put da sandpaper under my eye lids




Morning snowy....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> dat was me,I snuck in while you was sleepin.Just wait'll you go to the toilet



Ya better stop sneaking around there Jeff...Ya never know when you'll run into someone wearing a chikin mask


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> And a long weekend as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mike, how goes it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

Moanin Folks!!! Gotta to run up to the North side this morning for Jared's routine Dr. appointment.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry I just never got into team sports that much!!
> 
> Hey Darlin!!.........You get your grass cut??............Should have finished mine today, but after the last two busy days with all the travel involved......Just kind of sat here and vegged out today watching movies!!


heck naw, rained off & on through the day!  Never tried off enough but did get some of the barn stuff cleaned out/repacked, organized & a trip to the dumpster!! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning everyone....Get yourself a cup of coffee....


how 'bout a 2nd & 3rd??? Mornin Mike 



SnowHunter said:


> who put da sandpaper under my eye lids


And stuffed my nose with tissue?!?!?! 



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Folks!!! Gotta to run up to the North side this morning for Jared's routine Dr. appointment.



Going to Hooter's????????????


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Folks!!! Gotta to run up to the North side this morning for Jared's routine Dr. appointment.


Mornin JEff, hope all goes well!! Big hugs and smooches to you and Jared 


Keebs said:


> heck naw, rained off & on through the day!  Never tried off enough but did get some of the barn stuff cleaned out/repacked, organized & a trip to the dumpster!!
> 
> 
> how 'bout a 2nd & 3rd??? Mornin Mike
> ...


 COFFEEEEEEEEEEE helps  

Oh, garden is already sprouting  now if I could just weed without the help of the dogs


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

coffee and the start of a call week.....
Time to start staying low and running from bush to bush.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2010)

busy,busy,busy this morn.
My Friday but Monday for the rest of the plant


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks!



mornen fer it aint


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin JEff, hope all goes well!! Big hugs and smooches to you and Jared
> 
> COFFEEEEEEEEEEE helps
> 
> Oh, garden is already sprouting  now if I could just weed without the help of the dogs


Naaww, just teach them where to dig! 



rhbama3 said:


> coffee and the start of a call week.....
> Time to start staying low and running from bush to bush.


get the cheekun mask out.................... 



Jeff Raines said:


> busy,busy,busy this morn.
> My Friday but Monday for the rest of the plant


Come'on, don't act so jolly about it being your Friday & maybe they won't be so harsh on ya!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks!


Mernin Sulli! 



Hankus said:


> mornen fer it aint



Beerkus!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike, how goes it?



It is really busy right now...All these storms keep knocking out puters,I think I got 4 in house now and 3 on the way ....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is really busy right now...All these storms keep knocking out puters,I think I got 4 in house now and 3 on the way ....



Dat's what ya git for being so good at what you vo-doo!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2010)

woo hoo...home now,time to play


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> woo hoo...home now,time to play



You mean you're actually gonna play? Not go to that 2nd/3rd other job?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

afternoon driveby!
just about to start a case and waiting to get going.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 30, 2010)

I see that a certain someone is still whining, crying, belly aching, sobbing, jumping up and down screaming like a little infant over in the political forum.  I hope it gets banned soon...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon driveby!
> just about to start a case and waiting to get going.


get back in here & occupy me & keep me outta the PF!!



BBQBOSS said:


> I see that a certain someone is still whining, crying, belly aching, sobbing, jumping up and down screaming like a little infant over in the political forum.  I hope it gets banned soon...



You talkin' 'bout the eyedbug?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> get back in here & occupy me & keep me outta the PF!!
> 
> 
> 
> You talkin' 'bout the eyedbug?!?!



I can neither confirm nor deny that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that.



Fine, I just confirmed it, 'cause I gave my 2 cents right after your question...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> heck naw, rained off & on through the day!  Never tried off enough but did get some of the barn stuff cleaned out/repacked, organized & a trip to the dumpster!!
> 
> 
> how 'bout a 2nd & 3rd??? Mornin Mike
> ...



Chick-fil-a......



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin JEff, hope all goes well!! Big hugs and smooches to you and Jared
> 
> COFFEEEEEEEEEEE helps
> 
> Oh, garden is already sprouting  now if I could just weed without the help of the dogs



Backatcha to you and the little ones. I've got one more appt. there. Then I'm on my own to find him another Dr. If I can find one on this side of town it would be Great!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I see that a certain someone is still whining, crying, belly aching, sobbing, jumping up and down screaming like a little infant over in the political forum.  I hope it gets banned soon...



Don't make me go over there!!!.....Lemmme go see


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Chick-fil-a......
> 
> 
> 
> Backatcha to you and the little ones. I've got one more appt. there. Then I'm on my own to find him another Dr. If I can find one on this side of town it would be Great!!!



 'bout time you got back!!  My BP's done got up in the PF ~~hold me back~~hooold me back~~~


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me go over there!!!.....Lemmme go see



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you got back!!  My BP's done got up in the PF ~~hold me back~~hooold me back~~~





 just go in a blazin'


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Sulliii!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> just go in a blazin'



I did and the nincompoop called me "MR.KEEBS"!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 30, 2010)

My president is an idiot.

I aint gettin in that fight over yonder.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dat's what ya git for being so good at what you vo-doo!!



It is vo-doo that I do


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> My president is an idiot.
> 
> I aint gettin in that fight over yonder.


I agree with you there, what I am having trouble with is that idjit says I can't have my black friends, he wishes the two races would just go their separate ways except for at work............ granted, I don't "hang wit my homies" 24/7, but the black friends I have, are just that, true friends.



jmfauver said:


> It is vo-doo that I do



Yeah it is, 'cause I couldn't do it!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I agree with you there, what I am having trouble with is that idjit says I can't have my black friends, he wishes the two races would just go their separate ways except for at work............ granted, I don't "hang wit my homies" 24/7, but the black friends I have, are just that, true friends.



Yeah I read that. Some one on here has thie sig line "Never argue with idiots, they will beat you with skill and experience"or something like that. I tend to follow that piece of advice.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it is, 'cause I couldn't do it!!



I teach ya no problem ...OH and I posted in the PF...am I gonna get it....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Keebs....so when did ya have the operation?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah I read that. Some one on here has thie sig line "Never argue with idiots, they will beat you with skill and experience"or something like that. I tend to follow that piece of advice.


MOST of the time I follow it as well, but for some reason that just Yelled at me to respond............ but it looks like he doesn't wanna confab with me, oh well, so be it! 



jmfauver said:


> I teach ya no problem ...OH and I posted in the PF...am I gonna get it....



get it from who? bugeye? I don't it


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MOST of the time I follow it as well, but for some reason that just Yelled at me to respond............ but it looks like he doesn't wanna confab with me, oh well, so be it!
> 
> 
> 
> get it from who? bugeye? I don't it



Bug needs to be squashed....First BBQBOSS and now this one....I posted 2 pictures of my black friends,I just sent the one the link to it the thread he about blew a gasket...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Keebs....so when did ya have the operation?



Hun, if you had seen all the pm's I have gotten the past couple of years for the mistaken Identity......... most folks (guys) are most apologetic when they make that automatic assumption............ yeah, I know, this is a hunting & fishing forum, but it isn't a boys only thang, and now I might add, not just a white thang neither!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bug needs to be squashed....First BBQBOSS and now this one....I posted 2 pictures of my black friends,I just sent the one the link to it the thread he about blew a gasket...



Is he a member here too?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is Mr. Keebs still here? 
uh oh......


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hun, if you had seen all the pm's I have gotten the past couple of years for the mistaken Identity......... most folks (guys) are most apologetic when they make that automatic assumption............ yeah, I know, this is a hunting & fishing forum, but it isn't a boys only thang, and now I might add, not just a white thang neither!



You better believe it...Both guys in the pictures are on here




Keebs said:


> Is he a member here too?




The second guy is the one i sent it to...Tommy is a retired E7 in the Army...he don't like the stuff that is being said....If I know him he sent a pm to keep it nice....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah I read that. Some one on here has thie sig line "Never argue with idiots, they will beat you with skill and experience"or something like that. I tend to follow that piece of advice.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is Mr. Keebs still here?
> uh oh......


 yeah, you call me Mr., Mr., go ahead, go for it................... 



jmfauver said:


> You better believe it...Both guys in the pictures are on here
> 
> 
> The second guy is the one i sent it to...Tommy is a retired E7 in the Army...he don't like the stuff that is being said....If I know him he sent a pm to keep it nice....




I just really didn't like the way he said for us to "go our separate ways" - - how can we learn one another's culture's and ways of life if we don't interact/ask questions/listen & talk?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, you call me Mr., Mr., go ahead, go for it...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will stick w/ Ma'am or Keebs...I like being alive these days...

Go read my last post..Hopefully I was tactful enough


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2010)

I hate liars


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> I hate liars



so who did it?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so who did it?



thats none of your consern


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thats none of your consern



you post I asked no harm no foul


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you post I asked no harm no foul



its ok or it will be hehehe


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> I hate liars





Seth carter said:


> thats none of your consern



Seth, Seth.......
 You don't post a blanket statement and then tell us its none of our concern( sorry, consern). 
Now, who was it so we can properly ridicule them( or you)?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I will stick w/ Ma'am or Keebs...I like being alive these days...
> 
> Go read my last post..Hopefully I was tactful enough


I did, but I don't think I'm through over there yet...... 



Seth carter said:


> I hate liars





Seth carter said:


> thats none of your consern


Listen here short britches, you don't come in here, make statements like that & then turn around & post comments like that, that's just plain rude, crude & uncalled for! 



rhbama3 said:


> Seth, Seth.......
> You don't post a blanket statement and then tell us its none of our concern( sorry, consern).
> Now, who was it so we can properly ridicule them( or you)?



 oh, you're still here......... *MR.*!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2010)

Good afternoon??


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



That would be it!! Couldn't remember who it was to save my life. Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon??


Why yes, yes it is, helllooooo Quackster!! 
Survive the outlaw's visit??


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I did, but I don't think I'm through over there yet......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See Seth they agree with me for a change...Keebs I am done with the Bug,he has been doing nothing but stirring up trouble for the last few weeks...so He will be ignored....




Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon??



It's almost evening,did you pull a slip and sleep all day?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See Seth they agree with me for a change...Keebs I am done with the Bug,he has been doing nothing but stirring up trouble for the last few weeks...so He will be ignored....
> 
> It's almost evening,did you pull a slip and sleep all day?



Rope............feeding rope............


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thats none of your consern





jmfauver said:


> See Seth they agree with me for a change...Keebs I am done with the Bug,he has been doing nothing but stirring up trouble for the last few weeks...so He will be ignored....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watch it wise guy.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Rope............feeding rope............



I love your response...don't smack too hard he may ask for the thread to be removed like BBQBOSS's...I want to pounce on his last comment but I will get banned and he just ain't worth it



slip said:


> watch it wise guy.



What I watching....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

Howdy folks. Hope you are well, Mr. Keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Hope you are well, Mr. Keebs...



Oh Snap, I forgot to tell you, I done lost allll my pear relish making stuff.......... bummer dude!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Snap, I forgot to tell you, I done lost allll my pear relish making stuff.......... bummer dude!!





I sure do have a soft spot in my heart for you, MISS Keebs...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Snap, I forgot to tell you, I done lost allll my pear relish making stuff.......... bummer dude!!



Ma'am I am so sorry to hear that is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I sure do have a soft spot in my heart for you, MISS Keebs...



Hey Nic, Keep laying the relish on thick maybe it will help....We just need to keep Keebs away from the PF


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why yes, yes it is, helllooooo Quackster!!
> Survive the outlaw's visit??



FINALLY got rid of the last ones around 6pm!!


Gotta work a couple of midnights then off til Saturday!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY got rid of the last ones around 6pm!!
> 
> 
> Gotta work a couple of midnights then off til Saturday!!



Did you ever get setup w/ a laptop?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Nic, Keep laying the relish on thick maybe it will help....We just need to keep Keebs away from the PF





I got more tricks than a squirrel on 100 feet of muscadine vine, and have more charm than I deserve.  Plus, Keebs loves me, in spite of myself.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I got more tricks than a squirrel on 100 feet of muscadine vine. Plus, Loves me, in spite of myself.





Ya just make me laugh...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I sure do have a soft spot in my heart for you, MISS Keebs...


Just like I do for you, darlin'! 



jmfauver said:


> Ma'am I am so sorry to hear that is there anything I can do to help?


Naaww, I think it was just Nic's C.R.S. that made me "misplace it" 



jmfauver said:


> Hey Nic, Keep laying the relish on thick maybe it will help....We just need to keep Keebs away from the PF


 Hush, as long as elfiii keeps the green light on, I'm IN THERE!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> FINALLY got rid of the last ones around 6pm!!
> Gotta work a couple of midnights then off til Saturday!!


 



OutFishHim said:


>


bout time you got back from WallyWorld, was 'bout to send out the troops!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> bout time you got back from WallyWorld, was 'bout to send out the troops!



I was back before I even called you!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just like I do for you, darlin'!
> 
> 
> Naaww, I think it was just Nic's C.R.S. that made me "misplace it"
> ...



I was gonna post the individuals name but thought that might be a problem....You can go where ya want when ya want...Like I said earlier I like being alive these days,so I ain't stopping ya .....Just check your weapon at the PF front door


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hush, as long as elfiii keeps the green light on, I'm IN THERE!!
> :



thats the kinda "discussion" that would get me infractionated!   I would type out a reply,  rethink, and then erase it, over and over again.  I think I will stay a bystander on that one.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> thats the kinda "discussion" that would get me infractionated!   I would type out a reply,  rethink, and then erase it, over and over again.  I think I will stay a bystander on that one.



I did the same thing for a while,but he would not let up...Now the original poster is saying the thread is off topic.....now that is funny


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2010)

it feels good outside....whats up with that


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

slip said:


> it feels good outside....whats up with that



Finally...it is a little bewildering, isn't it???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

home, sweet home.....
If they will let me stay that is. The beeper has been going off all day!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home, sweet home.....
> If they will let me stay that is. The beeper has been going off all day!



I sowwy


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home, sweet home.....
> If they will let me stay that is. The beeper has been going off all day!



I looked for you at the big house today. Didn`t see you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy


Hope your feeling better, Bugsy! 
I hate that about Fishbaits boar. I guess it's true that if you want to do a euro mount on a boar, don't shoot him in the head with a high powered rifle. 


Nicodemus said:


> I looked for you at the big house today. Didn`t see you.


You shoulda texted me. I was stuck on the 2nd floor all afternoon.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You mean you're actually gonna play? Not go to that 2nd/3rd other job?!?!?



That's the next 3 days,I do get an afternoon off,but after riding the 4 wheeler,cutting grass and running one of my pups on a rabbit,I'm whooped


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope your feeling better, Bugsy!
> I hate that about Fishbaits boar. I guess it's true that if you want to do a euro mount on a boar, don't shoot him in the head with a high powered rifle.
> 
> You shoulda texted me. I was stuck on the 2nd floor all afternoon.





I didn`t want to disturb you or Tim while ya`ll were at work. I was on the third floor.


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate that about Fishbaits boar. I guess it's true that if you want to do a euro mount on a boar, don't shoot him in the head with a high powered rifle.



oh man that sounds like a boat load of.....


"fun"


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope your feeling better, Bugsy!
> I hate that about Fishbaits boar. I guess it's true that if you want to do a euro mount on a boar, don't shoot him in the head with a high powered rifle.
> 
> You shoulda texted me. I was stuck on the 2nd floor all afternoon.



Well, I DID have an appetite today, until fishbait went picture text and caption crazy while he was fleshing that boar's head.   

Maybe the mashed taters will hold me.    




Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t want to disturb you or Tim while ya`ll were at work. I was on the third floor.



Now Nick, you know Tim and Wobbert-Woo  don't work on the psychiatric ward.


----------



## Otis (Aug 30, 2010)

So Nic.....about that offer yall made me, does it come with weekends off plus 7 weeks paid vacation or just 7 weeks paid vacation?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

slip said:


> oh man that sounds like a boat load of.....
> 
> 
> "fun"



He actually shot him behind the ear. He sent me this pic of  the head skinned out(with eyeballs still in) but the back of the skull and left jaw was shattered. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I DID have an appetite today, until fishbait went picture text and caption crazy while he was fleshing that boar's head.
> 
> Maybe the mashed taters will hold me.
> 
> ...




 




Self! said:


> So Nic.....about that offer yall made me, does it come with weekends off plus 7 weeks paid vacation or just 7 weeks paid vacation?





Jog my memory, can`t remember...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I DID have an appetite today, until fishbait went picture text and caption crazy while he was fleshing that boar's head.
> 
> Maybe the mashed taters will hold me.
> 
> ...



that can be open to interpretation. lots of snakes in da head nurses up there.


----------



## Otis (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Jog my memory, can`t remember...


 


Moderator w/ salary of $8500.00 per month, free guided fishing and hunting trips up nawth. Just wanting to know if I had weekends off, or if I still have to work 3 hrs a day on weekends to?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He actually shot him behind the ear. He sent me this pic of  the head skinned out(with eyeballs still in) but the back of the skull and left jaw was shattered. Who'd a thunk it?



Yep. 

I have this "thing" where I have to touch the nose of all the dead hogs.   Their little snouts are just so cute and since I can't "squish" em while they're alive, I do it when they're dead. 

I told him I didn't get to "squish" his boar's nose so what does he do? 


Cuts the end of his nose off, lays it flat and sends me a picture captioned "squish squish".      


Yeah, I know, it's weird.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 30, 2010)

Evening my drivelers. How life in your area of Georgia ?

Nice and cool here in the southwest corner.

Been getting geared up for the season, thought I'd share a photo of my boys sighting them in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

Self! said:


> Moderator w/ salary of $8500.00 per month, free guided fishing and hunting trips up nawth. Just wanting to know if I had weekends off, or if I still have to work 3 hrs a day on weekends to?





Forward this to 243Savage for final analysis....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> I have this "thing" where I have to touch the nose of all the dead hogs.   Their little snouts are just so cute and since I can't "squish" em while they're alive, I do it when they're dead.
> 
> ...



ummmm........... i got nothing.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ummmm........... i got nothing.



Yeah, I know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening my drivelers. How life in your area of Georgia ?
> 
> Nice and cool here in the southwest corner.
> 
> Been getting geared up for the season, thought I'd share a photo of my boys sighting them in.



That FRESH air will sure get ya in the mood, Sirduke!!!

How are ya???


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That FRESH air will sure get ya in the mood, Sirduke!!!
> 
> How are ya???



Man I got the fever bad, can't wait to let the air out of a few bambi critters.

How life in your neck o the woods?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening my drivelers. How life in your area of Georgia ?
> 
> Nice and cool here in the southwest corner.
> 
> Been getting geared up for the season, thought I'd share a photo of my boys sighting them in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Man I got the fever bad, can't wait to let the air out of a few bambi critters.
> 
> How life in your neck o the woods?



Right now...can't complain. Lookin'forward to it myself!!!
Fine lookin' young men in that photo...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I was gonna post the individuals name but thought that might be a problem....You can go where ya want when ya want...Like I said earlier I like being alive these days,so I ain't stopping ya .....Just check your weapon at the PF front door


Nope ain't happenin, the Tabor stays on me! 



jsullivan03 said:


> thats the kinda "discussion" that would get me infractionated!   I would type out a reply,  rethink, and then erase it, over and over again.  I think I will stay a bystander on that one.


what's da fun in that?!?! 


HEY TBUG - - Feeling better?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I looked for you at the big house today. Didn`t see you.



I hope you were just "visiting"..........................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope you were just "visiting"..........................





Of course.   Sorta.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 30, 2010)

evenin y'all ... what's shakin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope you were just "visiting"..........................



He's busy. I'm not. 
Whacha doing?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course.   Sorta.


oook, wanna play *that* game, huh??? fine, lemme find Lil'Red............... ~~tappingfoot~~~



YaraG. said:


> evenin y'all ... what's shakin.


Nic if he knows what's good for him!! 



rhbama3 said:


> He's busy. I'm not.
> Whacha doing?



Fixin to start a search for a dang a/c condenser for the Dakota  Dodge place priced one at over $400, I don't think so!!
whatchudoin???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

I just went and had my knee looked at. When I find out more, I`ll let you know. Trust me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oook, wanna play *that* game, huh??? fine, lemme find Lil'Red............... ~~tappingfoot~~~
> 
> 
> Nic if he knows what's good for him!!
> ...



Just posted my x-mas wish list to "Ask Saint Nicodemus".


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin y'all ... what's shakin.


howdy Yara.


Keebs said:


> Fixin to start a search for a dang a/c condenser for the Dakota  Dodge place priced one at over $400, I don't think so!!
> whatchudoin???



start lookin to fix the ac at the end of summer....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I just went and had my knee looked at. When I find out more, I`ll let you know. Trust me.


MmmmHmmm, that's more like it............. I'll be waiting................ 



rhbama3 said:


> Just posted my x-mas wish list to "Ask Saint Nicodemus".


 I saw that "wittle bobby" 



slip said:


> howdy Yara.
> 
> 
> start lookin to fix the ac at the end of summer....



 *duh* what is it now?!?! 
Listen, I have a very Unique Dodge Dakota, it makes mud, yep, mud, I bought it brand spanking new in 1997, it sat in the yard every day of the week except for maybe Fri.nites and Sunday to church for almost the first 5 or 6 years I had it (drove a school bus to work) so it sat there & more or less started rusting from the inside out!   I have flushed it, I have poured stuff in it, I have done alllll kinds of things, but now, it's time to pay the piper & get some serious work done to it.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHmmm, that's more like it............. I'll be waiting................
> 
> 
> I saw that "wittle bobby"
> ...



Sounds like a question for "DEAR NIC"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2010)

DANG!!! Takin' forever to load a page for some reason....anyone else???


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I just went and had my knee looked at. When I find out more, I`ll let you know. Trust me.


Don't you think you should stay OFF of it???


slip said:


> howdy Yara.
> 
> 
> start lookin to fix the ac at the end of summer....



Too hot fir ya??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> DANG!!! Takin' forever to load a page for some reason....anyone else???



yep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a question for "DEAR NIC"



Easy questions like that, I refer to Fishbait to handle. So I don`t tie up my valuable time!  



Jeff C. said:


> DANG!!! Takin' forever to load a page for some reason....anyone else???



For real!!!



YaraG. said:


> Don't you think you should stay OFF of it???



I am, for a couple of days.  



rhbama3 said:


> yep.



Double yep!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHmmm, that's more like it............. I'll be waiting................
> 
> 
> I saw that "wittle bobby"
> ...


ohhhhhh i seeeeeee


Jeff C. said:


> DANG!!! Takin' forever to load a page for some reason....anyone else???


i havent even been able to get it to load.




NIIIIIIIIICK DO SOMETHING.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Easy questions like that, I refer to Fishbait to handle. So I don`t tie up my valuable time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see Keebs scared ya straight, huh. Well, i'm glad you're listening and getting some rest.


----------



## slip (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Easy questions like that, I refer to Fishbait to handle. So I don`t tie up my valuable time!



you could charge a dollar a question....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> DANG!!! Takin' forever to load a page for some reason....anyone else???


I thought it was just our connection!!

Evening folks!!


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 30, 2010)

Gettin below 70 at night and a break in the humidity is a good thing!!!

Seeing September on the calendar the day after tomorrow is good too!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhhhhh i seeeeeee
> 
> i havent even been able to get it to load.
> 
> ...




It`s fixed now!   I didn`t fix it though... 



YaraG. said:


> I see Keebs scared ya straight, huh. Well, i'm glad you're listening and getting some rest.



I ain` t skeered of her. You either!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought it was just our connection!!
> 
> Evening folks!!





Evenin`!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> Gettin below 70 at night and a break in the humidity is a good thing!!!
> 
> Seeing September on the calendar the day after tomorrow is good too!!!


You ain't just whistilin Dixie!!.........Felt good this morning!!



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`!


Howdy 
Nick!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s fixed now!   I didn`t fix it though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't make me give you bad dreams... I have your number and some oooogly pics.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't make me give you bad dreams... I have your number and some oooogly pics.





I don`t dream!  


I might regret those words.  Yara, don`t you hex me!  


Nite all!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, happy Monday nite all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t dream!
> 
> 
> I might regret those words.  Yara, don`t you hex me!
> ...


Nite scaredy cat.


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, happy Monday nite all.



Nite..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Nite scaredy cat.
> 
> 
> Nite..


Nite Yare and you best be good. Or no ice cream fo ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, happy Monday nite all.


Howdy Craig!!

Good night all!!........Awake time has expired!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 30, 2010)

Evening folks,  Just a making a fly-by   Net service here not the best.  Won't let me upload pics.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!
> 
> Good night all!!........Awake time has expired!!


Hey Mitch,.... Nite Mitch, yep i know what ya mean. I 'm not long till there too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks,  Just a making a fly-by   Net service here not the best.  Won't let me upload pics.


Well keep tryin Kim. Deys gotta be good.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, just as thought. Now it's time for bedtime reading story. Tonight is Murders in the Rue Morgue. Then off to dream land. Sssssssssee Ya.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope ain't happenin, the Tabor stays on me!



To be honest I forgot about the Tabor,so that one can go in 



Nicodemus said:


> I ain` t skeered of her. You either!



Nic...My friend,you should never tell the Wow's you ain't scared of them...Before long 10 of them will be on here pinging on you


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Coffee is ready all you sleepy heads...time to get up and get moving for the day.....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

come on sleepy heads....Coffee is brewing again,since the first pot is gone


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 31, 2010)

Mornin...

gotta go to a meeting at Georgia Power in forest park this morning... pray for me.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin...
> 
> gotta go to a meeting at Georgia Power in forest park this morning... pray for me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a question for "DEAR NIC"


 wait, he's "pre-model T" that won't work......... 



Jeff C. said:


> DANG!!! Takin' forever to load a page for some reason....anyone else???


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!



jmfauver said:


> come on sleepy heads....Coffee is brewing again,since the first pot is gone



 ok, ok, ok, sheesh, can't get caught up on sleep, can't skip work, ya slave drivers!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Don't go acting all innocent, I saw you over in the PF


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Good mornin`.

Looks like this is the only place on the forum to relax.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`.
> 
> Looks like this is the only place on the forum to relax.



 Dear Nic............ oh heck......... Mornin 'Demus


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't go acting all innocent, I saw you over in the PF



Your eyes musta been playing tricks on you.  Wasn't me.  Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep.
> 
> I have this "thing" where I have to touch the nose of all the dead hogs.   Their little snouts are just so cute and since I can't "squish" em while they're alive, I do it when they're dead.
> 
> ...





Note to self, Tbug AIN'T right!!





Keebs said:


> MmmmHmmm, that's more like it............. I'll be waiting................
> 
> 
> I saw that "wittle bobby"
> ...





Uhmmmmm Shug, it's a DODGE . . .




YaraG. said:


> Don't you think you should stay OFF of it???
> 
> 
> Too hot fir ya??





Err uhm, yessssss you ARE!!





Not to be rude, but what kind of idiots call a meeting at 7am AFTER working 12 hrs on the midnight??




Moanin erbody!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Your eyes musta been playing tricks on you.  Wasn't me.  Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!



MmmmHmmm, you've heard the saying "It's not nice to fool Mother Nature".. right??  Well, there's another one.......... "It's not nice to fib to MamaKeebs"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uhmmmmm Shug, it's a DODGE . . .
> 
> Not to be rude, but what kind of *idiots* call a meeting at 7am AFTER working 12 hrs on the midnight??
> 
> Moanin erbody!!



Beats a FORD!!  
Oh & you answered your own question darlin'.............. 
Mornin!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not to be rude, but what kind of idiots call a meeting at 7am AFTER working 12 hrs on the midnight??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do *NOT* open that text in that meeting!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> wait, he's "pre-model T" that won't work.........
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



That is Slave Driveler 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Morning Sulli



Keebs said:


> MmmmHmmm, you've heard the saying "It's not nice to fool Mother Nature".. right??  Well, there's another one.......... "It's not nice to fib to MamaKeebs"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beats a FORD!!
> Oh & you answered your own question darlin'..............
> Mornin!!




Moanin darlin, you know full well I don't drive Fords!!




OutFishHim said:


> Do *NOT* open that text in that meeting!!!!





Ohhhhhh SNAPPPPPPPP!! You finally got back to me on the dates???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Do *NOT* open that text in that meeting!!!!


  I can promise, whenever I finally get any kind of "unlimited text" you will get paid back sista, I PROMISE!!  







jmfauver said:


> That is Slave Driveler  Sulli



I, uhhh, uuummm, hhhmmm, I'll leave this one alone...................................


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin darlin, you know full well I don't drive Fords!!
> 
> Ohhhhhh SNAPPPPPPPP!! You finally got back to me on the dates???



Yeah, but I know Hankus will be around shortly & I just had to drop that one out there........... 
Yeah, that's the text, go ahead, get all your buddies around so ya'll can mark your calendar's!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ya`ll heard of the bear with the sore tooth?......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I, uhhh, uuummm, hhhmmm, I'll leave this one alone...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll heard of the bear with the sore tooth?......



I heard that was a fable & it was really you..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!



YO CHIEF!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!



morning Jeff


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Do *NOT* open that text in that meeting!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll heard of the bear with the sore tooth?......



Does that mean we need to stay away from you today


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I, uhhh, uuummm, hhhmmm, I'll leave this one alone...................................


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mornin' folks. 

Anybody want to come and cut my grass??? PLEASE


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhh SNAPPPPPPPP!! You finally got back to me on the dates???



I already gave them to you *again*....

Week starting the 20th....



Keebs said:


> I can promise, whenever I finally get any kind of "unlimited text" you will get paid back sista, I PROMISE!!



I can't wait!



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll heard of the bear with the sore tooth?......



Go ahead and log off mountain man....



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!



Hey Jeff!

Keebs has a text to forward to you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

A grouch with a sore knee is almost as onery as that proverbial bear. I need entertainment, as I set here growlin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll heard of the bear with the sore tooth?......



Dear Nic....elaborate please??



Keebs said:


> YO CHIEF!!!



Mernin Gal



jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff



What's up Biggun???


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Anybody want to come and cut my grass??? PLEASE



Morning Benji...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up Biggun???



It is going...Trying to get ready to work on Sat.night,makes me miss a wedding,but I gotta do what I gotta do to pay the bills.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I already gave them to you *again*....
> 
> Week starting the 20th....
> 
> ...



Mornin HHHeatheRRRR!!!

Tell her to 'brang' it......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her to 'brang' it......




YOU DON'T WANT IT!!!   

I have gone blind from trying to gouge my eyes out repeatedly!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin HHHeatheRRRR!!!
> 
> Tell her to 'brang' it......



You're going to regret that........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2010)

Good night/day, boyzz and galzz, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> YOU DON'T WANT IT!!!
> 
> I have gone blind from trying to gouge my eyes out repeatedly!



    _NEVERMIND KEEBS!!!_


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin HHHeatheRRRR!!!
> 
> Tell her to 'brang' it......







jsullivan03 said:


> YOU DON'T WANT IT!!!
> 
> I have gone blind from trying to gouge my eyes out repeatedly!





Benji314 said:


> You're going to regret that........



You 2 hush!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day, boyzz and galzz, gotta crash . . .



Sweet dreams!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2010)

good morning, Babes and Bro's!
Got the coffee brewing and been looking around for some Bama football tickets. They ain't cheap!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and been looking around for some Bama football tickets. They ain't cheap!!!




Wanna go to Columbia w/ me and watch em lose?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mornin folks.....back in the office for a few. How yall been?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wanna go to Columbia w/ me and watch em lose?



I seriously thought about that. Columbia, Fayetteville, and Athens are the only stadiums i've never been to.
However, my daughter says she wants to go to Bama(which we can't afford) and Bubbette has mandated that this year the family goes with me to a game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks.....back in the office for a few. How yall been?



Hey Sterlo! 
working and shooting hogs has pretty much been my summer. Fishbait is taking his son this weekend for the first time to let him have a crack at a hog, and then pulling all the feeders and camera's. Been really surprised that we haven't seen the other members show up yet to scout for deer.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I seriously thought about that. Columbia, Fayetteville, and Athens are the only stadiums i've never been to.
> However, my daughter says she wants to go to Bama(which we can't afford) and Bubbette has mandated that this year the family goes with me to a game.



Most of my Bama friends I have talked to are worried most about going into Fayetteville and Columbia after both teams have their bye.  Either one could jump up and bite you this year.  I am seriously considering going to the Bama game in SC this year.  I usually go to the SC/GA and the SC/TN game.  This year I think the Bama game could be an interesting one.

Never been to Fayetteville, but Columbia and Athens are both great stadiums to go see a game.  But of course I prefer to see the game in Columbia .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Sterlo!
> working and shooting hogs has pretty much been my summer. Fishbait is taking his son this weekend for the first time to let him have a crack at a hog, and then pulling all the feeders and camera's. Been really surprised that we haven't seen the other members show up yet to scout for deer.



Same thing at my two leases...nobody but me and one other huntin buddy have been scoutin. Got some decent ones on camera.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin HHHeatheRRRR!!!
> 
> Tell her to 'brang' it......





jsullivan03 said:


> YOU DON'T WANT IT!!!
> I have gone blind from trying to gouge my eyes out repeatedly!





Benji314 said:


> You're going to regret that........





Jeff C. said:


> _NEVERMIND KEEBS!!!_


TOOOO LAAAAATEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!  











rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and been looking around for some Bama football tickets. They ain't cheap!!!


You da Money Man!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks.....back in the office for a few. How yall been?



Hey stranger!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

You know, some people are real works of art...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning friendz.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, some people are real works of art...


 aren't they though??  I still don't get it, did the plane take off without me again or am I just plain missing the whole thing??? 



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning friendz.


CRAIG!!!!!!!!  Hey Man!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, some people are real works of art...



Care to elaborate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> Keebs has a text to forward to you!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin HHHeatheRRRR!!!
> 
> Tell her to 'brang' it......





jsullivan03 said:


> YOU DON'T WANT IT!!!
> 
> I have gone blind from trying to gouge my eyes out repeatedly!





Benji314 said:


> You're going to regret that........





Jeff C. said:


> _NEVERMIND KEEBS!!!_





Keebs said:


> TOOOO LAAAAATEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!




_OMG!!!!_


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> aren't they though??  I still don't get it, did the plane take off without me again or am I just plain missing the whole thing???
> 
> 
> CRAIG!!!!!!!!  Hey Man!!


Hey Keebs, hous you doing dis fine morning?



Sterlo58 said:


> Care to elaborate.


Awwww, no use splanin, rekon?



Jeff C. said:


> _OMG!!!!_


Busy Jeff, Busy as a bee.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _OMG!!!!_











 kinda like the Toyota song......... You ask for it, you geeet it.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs, hous you doing dis fine morning?
> 
> Awwww, no use splanin, rekon?
> 
> Busy Jeff, Busy as a bee.



Fair to midlin, can't complain...................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs, you get my PM?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs, hous you doing dis fine morning?
> 
> Awwww, no use splanin, rekon?
> 
> Busy Jeff, Busy as a bee.



Mornin' HT...slow down a little....take a breath or two!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know, some people are real works of art...



you spending too much time in the PF again?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you spending too much time in the PF again?





Nope.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope.



That's why I left my last note on the subject...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That's why I left my last note on the subject...





Huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2010)

headed to work. Ya'll have a good day and i'll see you tonight.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> headed to work. Ya'll have a good day and i'll see you tonight.



Have a good day Bama!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> headed to work. Ya'll have a good day and i'll see you tonight.


Be safe out there Bamer. Watch yer step.



jsullivan03 said:


>


Well ifn it aint Mr.Sulli. Thought you be at work?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Be safe out there Bamer. Watch yer step.
> 
> Well ifn it aint Mr.Sulli. Thought you be at work?





Howdy HT.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Bocephus, Got you a jelly sammich yet?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well ifn it aint Mr.Sulli. Thought you be at work?



well, I can work and play at the same time.  Multi Taskin!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Bocephus, Got you a jelly sammich yet?



man I been goin at like I gots 4 arms, I aint hardly had time to make a sammich. But I rekon it caint be like that fer ever. Gots to fish Sat morn and got a 5lb bass, and a qwik hunt Sun morn ended a squirrels happy days, so its been fair.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 31, 2010)

Sulli- who is that big ugly bug eyed  Al Sharpton looking fool in yo avatar????


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 31, 2010)

Be careful on the road today!!! There's a green Tundra driving like a mad man, headed this way. Airspace tells me that he is doing about 120mph towards Savannah.  who am I kiddin, it's more like this ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sulli- who is that big ugly bug eyed  Al Sharpton looking fool in yo avatar????



dont mess wid sulli thats his self portrait


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sulli- who is that big ugly bug eyed  Al Sharpton looking fool in yo avatar????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sulli- who is that big ugly bug eyed  Al Sharpton looking fool in yo avatar????


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sulli- who is that big ugly bug eyed  Al Sharpton looking fool in yo avatar????





YaraG. said:


> Be careful on the road today!!! There's a green Tundra driving like a mad man, headed this way. Airspace tells me that he is doing about 120mph towards Savannah.  who am I kiddin, it's more like this ...





jsullivan03 said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>



mornen BOSS, sulli, Yara n RUTT shore is good to see some familiar names, my puter is busted and I cain't get on like I want too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen BOSS, sulli, Yara n RUTT shore is good to see some familiar names, my puter is busted and I cain't get on like I want too



Mornin' Hankus.....DANG son, been wonderin' where you been!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?



If that is the one I just got from a number I didn`t recognize, I`m gonna have your hair as a decoration, at the 2011 Chehaw Rondyvoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you get my PM?


Yes sir & replied.............. twice.............. 



jsullivan03 said:


>

















YaraG. said:


> Be careful on the road today!!! There's a green Tundra driving like a mad man, headed this way. Airspace tells me that he is doing about 120mph towards Savannah.  who am I kiddin, it's more like this ...






RUTTNBUCK said:


>
















Hankus said:


> mornen BOSS, sulli, Yara n RUTT shore is good to see some familiar names, my puter is busted and I cain't get on like I want too



THAT'S why it's been soooo slllooowwwww around here!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?



 I got it TWICE!!  glad I go to lunch late!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If that is the one I just got from a number I didn`t recognize, I`m gonna have your hair as a decoration, at the 2011 Chehaw Rondyvoo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?



Don't know if it was the same one or not....but the one I got earlier definitely ruined my APPETITE for a while


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen BOSS, sulli, Yara n RUTT shore is good to see some familiar names, my puter is busted and I cain't get on like I want too


awe you poor baby .... going through withdrawl?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?


Are ya referring to the roids.... yuk.


Keebs said:


> Yes sir & replied.............. twice..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on to your britches tonight!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Hankus.....DANG son, been wonderin' where you been!!!



 tween that and doinup my last major chores fore bow season opens I been BUSY




Keebs said:


> THAT'S why it's been soooo slllooowwwww around here!!



mebbe


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> awe you poor baby .... going through withdrawl?



yep, but it aint bad as bowhuntin withdrawal, and I been dealin with that since Jan, but I'm gettin close to fixin that and the puter


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 31, 2010)

I am going to kill Outfishhim!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks for ruining that hamburger i was going to have for lunch!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep, but it aint bad as bowhuntin withdrawal, and I been dealin with that since Jan, but I'm gettin close to fixin that and the puter



A little patience pays off ... but it can drive you insane.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I am going to kill Outfishhim!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks for ruining that hamburger i was going to have for lunch!



She did it to me too .... I had to look away! Although, the one before that ... wowzer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I am going to kill Outfishhim!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks for ruining that hamburger i was going to have for lunch!





Wait a minute, was it the Pirate, or the quiltmaker who done it?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep, but it aint bad as bowhuntin withdrawal, and I been dealin with that since Jan, but I'm gettin close to fixin that and the puter



What's your number?



BBQBOSS said:


> I am going to kill Outfishhim!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks for ruining that hamburger i was going to have for lunch!







YaraG. said:


> She did it to me too .... I had to look away! Although, the one before that ... wowzer!



I didn't send *that* one to everyone!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Wait a minute, was it the Pirate, or the quiltmaker who done it?



You have my number.....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy HT.


Hey Nick. Gottas hook up fo a Diamond hunt somewhere.



jsullivan03 said:


> well, I can work and play at the same time.  Multi Taskin!


Good qualities.



Hankus said:


> man I been goin at like I gots 4 arms, I aint hardly had time to make a sammich. But I rekon it caint be like that fer ever. Gots to fish Sat morn and got a 5lb bass, and a qwik hunt Sun morn ended a squirrels happy days, so its been fair.


Da name of da game is get meat to eat.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?


Nope.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did everyone enjoy the lunchtime text?





Keebs said:


> I got it TWICE!!  glad I go to lunch late!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





YaraG. said:


> a
> 
> Are ya referring to the roids.... yuk.





BBQBOSS said:


> I am going to kill Outfishhim!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks for ruining that hamburger i was going to have for lunch!




Who ever started that one going around needs to be hurt severely!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's your number?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey ya Heather,.....long time.huh?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Nick. Gottas hook up fo a Diamond hunt somewhere.
> 
> Good qualities.
> 
> ...



Hey! How have you been?

You don't want to see that text.... believe me.



jsullivan03 said:


> Who ever started that one going around needs to be hurt severely!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Who ever started that one going around needs to be hurt severely!



Wasn't me........



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Heather,.....long time.huh?



Hey hey hey!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Guilty conscience, huh?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's your number?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know ... sshhhhh big mouth.



jsullivan03 said:


> Who ever started that one going around needs to be hurt severely!


Wasn't me!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Guilty conscience, huh?



I didn't send it to everyone


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Yara???!!! it was you, weren`t it!!!    I`m gonna love payback!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara???!!! it was you, weren`t it!!!    I`m gonna love payback!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara???!!! it was you, weren`t it!!!    I`m gonna love payback!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Who ever started that one going around needs to be hurt severely!



I concur, as a matter of fact mebbe we should get Nic to band em


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How have you been?
> 
> You don't want to see that text.... believe me.


 Wow, been busier'n than a cat coverin up......well you know. Got clothes did, food cooked, house cleaned. Man the 5hr energy drinks are killer.



OutFishHim said:


> Wasn't me........
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey!


Got to get ready fo the fry.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, been busier'n than a cat coverin up......well you know. Got clothes did, food cooked, house cleaned. Man the 5hr energy drinks are killer.
> 
> Got to get ready fo the fry.



Good deal!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, been busier'n than a cat coverin up......well you know. Got clothes did, food cooked, house cleaned. Man the 5hr energy drinks are killer.
> 
> Got to get ready fo the fry.



watcha ya fryin


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





Hmmm. I know a goosechase when I see one... I have a couple of choices here. Either the guilty party confesses, somebody "skweels", or I just put all three of ya`ll in the same thumpin`.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I concur, as a matter of fact mebbe we should get Nic to band em



Can't band me!



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, been busier'n than a cat coverin up......well you know. Got clothes did, food cooked, house cleaned. Man the 5hr energy drinks are killer.
> 
> Got to get ready fo the fry.



What are you frying?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I concur, as a matter of fact mebbe we should get Nic to band em





I can`t band none of my Ladies!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hmmm. I know a goosechase when I see one... I have a couple of choices here. Either the guilty party confesses, somebody "skweels", or I just put all three of ya`ll in the same thumpin`.



THUMP EM ALL


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hmmm. I know a goosechase when I see one... I have a couple of choices here. Either the guilty party confesses, somebody "skweels", or I just put all three of ya`ll in the same thumpin`.



Why don't you call the strange number back and see who answers......


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t band none of my Ladies!







Hankus said:


> THUMP EM ALL


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

seed yall I gotta check on the chickens then off to werk


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



well which is it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t band none of my Ladies!







OutFishHim said:


> Why don't you call the strange number back and see who answers......



Yeah, that's what I would do


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Huh??



Sorry Nic,Been busy...The wonderful thread in the PF that 1 individual  has  been posting and trashing folks only to admit to stirring the pot....I posted and left before I got banned,but I saw what he said about someone and I really need to stay away from him....Then he tried to delete his post about his " Girls"...Funny he messed that up as well....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah, that's what I would do



All I can say is,  I am glad no one has my number!!!!

I can get into trouble without any help


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> watcha ya fryin


 The good stuff. Yep that's it.



OutFishHim said:


> Can't band me!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you frying?


O.K it's Stripling's HOT!!! sausage, with refried beans an taters. With a side of steamed cabbage an peppers. With a side of beets an carrots an orange kabob.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

How bout the Diamond time there Nick?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> All I can say is,  I am glad no one has my number!!!!
> 
> I can get into trouble without any help



And the bidding starts at................................ 



hogtrap44 said:


> The good stuff. Yep that's it.
> 
> O.K it's Stripling's HOT!!! sausage, with refried beans an taters. With a side of steamed cabbage an peppers. With a side of beets an carrots an orange kabob.



 I swear HT, you have GOT to have a cast iron stomach!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> All I can say is,  I am glad no one has my number!!!!
> 
> I can get into trouble without any help



Keep your number all to yourself. You will see stuff that you never want to see.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why don't you call the strange number back and see who answers......





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah, that's what I would do




On no!! Sin`t no tellin` about that!!  



jmfauver said:


> Sorry Nic,Been busy...The wonderful thread in the PF that 1 individual  has  been posting and trashing folks only to admit to stirring the pot....I posted and left before I got banned,but I saw what he said about someone and I really need to stay away from him....Then he tried to delete his post about his " Girls"...Funny he messed that up as well....



Gotcha. Had no idea what you were talkin` about  at first.



hogtrap44 said:


> How bout the Diamond time there Nick?



Let me get to where I can walk halfway decent.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara???!!! it was you, weren`t it!!!    I`m gonna love payback!!!


Was NOT moi!


OutFishHim said:


>





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



See what y'all did  now fess up!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Was NOT moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, consider yourself in good company!!   

Speakin` of phones, I don`t know where mine is right at the moment. I bet I left it out at the barn, dadgummit.


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And the bidding starts at................................



careful jmfauver, very careful....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> The good stuff. Yep that's it.
> 
> O.K it's Stripling's HOT!!! sausage, with refried beans an taters. With a side of steamed cabbage an peppers. With a side of beets an carrots an orange kabob.



<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0lhf9U5Wf3Q?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0lhf9U5Wf3Q?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



YaraG. said:


> Was NOT moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Was NOT moi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's supposed to fees up and what for? 



Nicodemus said:


> Well, consider yourself in good company!!
> 
> Speakin` of phones, I don`t know where mine is right at the moment. I bet I left it out at the barn, dadgummit.



Maybe the culprit has identified themself.


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who's supposed to fees up and what for?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the culprit has identified themself.





I`m 99% sure that the culprit is supposedly sweet, innocent, and lives in South Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

slip said:


> careful jmfauver, very careful....



 whut??? Izz harmless................. 
cute avatar......... that pup is cute, but Koda is just something else!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And the bidding starts at................................
> 
> 
> 
> I swear HT, you have GOT to have a cast iron stomach!!


Maaabee, but it stay full. I sho be glad to fix ya a bite too.



Nicodemus said:


> On no!! Sin`t no tellin` about that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, i didn't know bout that. But i look fwd to it.
 Took a long trek in swamp hunting aera Sunday afternoon to check on a ladder stand in a honey hole, only to find the oak had laid down an warped the stand. Got to fix it. Waded through tall weeds an grasses,gobs of big spiders but they good bug eaters. Stalked on many slough's an still not the first cottonmouth to be seen. Don't seem real! Shouda got some biguns.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0lhf9U5Wf3Q?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0lhf9U5Wf3Q?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


 Yep mabe so but i fix you some too. Good good!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m 99% sure that the culprit is supposedly sweet, innocent, and lives in South Georgia.



Who's that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who's that?





Hi!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hi!



Hey!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ya`ll are gonna make me limp out there to fetch my phone, ain`t ya`ll?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are gonna make me limp out there to fetch my phone, ain`t ya`ll?



No Sir... don't be doing all that!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gotta go cause work time is soon. Been fun talking and cooking. Ya'll be good an have a great day. Best of days to all.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep mabe so but i fix you some too. Good good!



As much as I appreciate your offer.....I'll have to pass....



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are gonna make me limp out there to fetch my phone, ain`t ya`ll?



You might just have another text...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You might just have another text...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Trying to get motivated to do.....something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Trying to get motivated to do.....something.



Piddled a little with a few things here and there, but having the same problem today....


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Piddled a little with a few things here and there, but having the same problem today....



I've been cleaning up a little. Need to cut the grass but I don't see that happening today. 

I did find one of the boys cup that has week old milk in it. Trying to decide if I even want to try and save it or just trash it. It was stuck under the couch. Maybe I can send it to OFH??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I've been cleaning up a little. Need to cut the grass but I don't see that happening today.
> 
> I did find one of the boys cup that has week old milk in it. Trying to decide if I even want to try and save it or just trash it. It was stuck under the couch. Maybe I can send it to OFH??



 SEND IT!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I've been cleaning up a little. Need to cut the grass but I don't see that happening today.
> 
> I did find one of the boys cup that has week old milk in it. Trying to decide if I even want to try and save it or just trash it. It was stuck under the couch. Maybe I can send it to OFH??



That's not very nice.....



Jeff C. said:


> SEND IT!!!



You are lucky I do not have your phone number......


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahem...hello Pirate...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem...hello Pirate...



Hello


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's not very nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky I do not have your phone number......



What about what all you have sent me?? Hmmmm? I told you that one made me throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's not very nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky I do not have your phone number......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



What you laughin' 'bout missy?? You are just as guilty as she is


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Sgg, and Yara, ya`ll are in the clear. 



For now...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> What you laughin' 'bout missy?? You are just as guilty as she is



I have no idea what you are talking about... I only received it. 



Nicodemus said:


> Sgg, and Yara, ya`ll are in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> For now...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sgg, and Yara, ya`ll are in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> For now...


They put her up to it!! Don't fall for it Nic!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about... I only received.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sgg, and Yara, ya`ll are in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> For now...



So OFH sent you that text?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


>



 



OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So OFH sent you that text?






You`re back on the hook...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re back on the hook...



Set the hook! Set the hook!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re back on the hook...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Set the hook! Set the hook!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

A couple of ya`ll have a PM...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Maaabee, but it stay full. I sho be glad to fix ya a bite too.


I'll pass............ even my chicken & rice ain't settin to well with me right now............... 



Benji314 said:


> Trying to get motivated to do.....something.


come do payroll for me........... 



Jeff C. said:


> Piddled a little with a few things here and there, but having the same problem today....


 you _piddlin_ *AGAIN*?!?!?


OutFishHim said:


> That's not very nice.....
> You are lucky I do not have your phone number......


and the bidding starts again.......................... 



Jeff C. said:


>


mmmwwaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
You're the one that should be . Thank god the pics I get from others are good ones, unlike the sick stuff you sent.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll pass............ even my chicken & rice ain't settin to well with me right now...............



Musta been them text messages goin around!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> A couple of ya`ll have a PM...



 I'd rather get a text. 



Benji314 said:


>



Just wait.... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're the one that should be . Thank god the pics I get from others are good ones, unlike the sick stuff you sent.



Hey!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'd rather get a text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> A couple of ya`ll have a PM...



For once, i didnt make that list!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For once, i didnt make that list!



You are on the dad of the year list!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Musta been them text messages goin around!


They sure as heck didn't help none, I promise!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> For once, i didnt make that list!


That too can be fixed.................... 



jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And the bidding starts at................................



OH no you did .....uuuuhmmmm yes you did

But i  my keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Keep your number all to yourself. You will see stuff that you never want to see.



You don't know me very well do ya



slip said:


> careful jmfauver, very careful....



Slip...I have nothing to fear,she will probably have to pay someone to take it



BBQBOSS said:


> For once, i didnt make that list!



you and me both


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> OH no you did .....uuuuhmmmm yes you did
> 
> But i  my keebs


MmmmHhhmmmm




jmfauver said:


> You don't know me very well do ya
> Slip...I have nothing to fear,she will probably have to pay someone to take it
> you and me both



I dunno, between your's & Chief's, I may be able to fund my FPG trip with all the trimmings................  
Keep'em coming ya'll, the auction ain't closed juuust yet....................


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...If it funds your trip auction away!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ...If it funds your trip auction away!!!!






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



nope, like I said, you still ain't the highest bidder, go back & break the other piggy bank!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope, like I said, you still ain't the highest bidder, go back & break the other piggy bank!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope, like I said, you still ain't the highest bidder, go back & break the other piggy bank!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nope, like I said, you still ain't the highest bidder, go back & break the other piggy bank!



But I'm the one that sends good, inspirational texts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs, who you love??????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I'm the one that sends good, inspirational texts.


 I have a new job for you.................. stand up comic, 'cause u so funny lady!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







what's even funnier is when I get the same text back to back from at least 2 or 3 folks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, who you love??????



You know it's you............... we'll talk/trade/confab Friday.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have a new job for you.................. stand up comic, 'cause u so funny lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have a new job for you.................. stand up comic, 'cause u so funny lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

so who won?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so who won?



I'm up to A dollar two ninety five for the both of them, it's getting hot in there, but I know someone will bust out wiff the big money any minute now, I just know it!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm up to A dollar two ninety five for the both of them, it's getting hot in there, but I know someone will bust out wiff the big money any minute now, I just know it!



Like I said,you may have to pay folks to get rid of mine....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

$5!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> $5!!!!!!





You must want Chiefs number pretty bad


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You must want Chiefs number pretty bad



That's for both of them.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's for both of them.



Like I said you must want his bad...Mine ain't worth a penny unless you got a puter problem


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> $5!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Bidding on Chief's cell phone number....and mine


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, who is Chief? I`m sure it ain`t the one I`m thinkin` of.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Okay, who is Chief? I`m sure it ain`t the one I`m thinkin` of.



Jeff C.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Jeff C.





I was thinkin` of Chief 1941.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I was thinkin` of Chief 1941.



Naaww, that's Sugar Da.............. uummm, never mind...................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, that's Sugar Da.............. uummm, never mind...................





Sugar Daddy???    Wait till I see him!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Daddy???    Wait till I see him!!!



DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!!!!!!!  
 Let's just say he knows how to prepare for cold weather & is great at sharing...........


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs love the avitar...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!!!!!!!
> Let's just say he knows how to prepare for cold weather & is great at sharing...........





Only man I know who wears a whiskey necklace.  

And if you are in need of medicine, he is right there, right quick!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 31, 2010)

Later yall.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Like I said you must want his bad...Mine ain't worth a penny unless you got a puter problem







Hooked On Quack said:


>



 Hey


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I was thinkin` of Chief 1941.





Keebs said:


> Naaww, that's Sugar Da.............. uummm, never mind...................


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey y'all. Just takin' a quick break.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Just takin' a quick break.



hiya Bubbette...hows things?


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hiya Bubbette...hows things?



Fair. Just takin' care of mama and tryin' to keep up with work.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Fair. Just takin' care of mama and tryin' to keep up with work.



Understandable...Hopefully you can get caught up on some rest soon....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Keebs....whoever wins just tellum no sending stuff past 7pm,I gotta go to work early,so if they don't want the favor returned


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2010)

took the dogs to walk red top....


they have deer again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, that's Sugar Da.............. uummm, never mind...................


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


Hello Good night!!...............FPG!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Good night!!...............FPG!!



hello good night will be there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just checking in after a night of emergencies. Timmay was lookin' a little thin in the skin by the time we finished tonight. Not a good start to a call week.
Eating leftover roast, rice, and gravy at this time of night is prolly a bad idea, but i was starving.
Hope all is well with ya'll......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2010)

'tis hump day.   So keep at it and the long weekend will be here soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 1, 2010)

morning folks.....what happened to the night shift?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

Dang, where'd er'y body go?!?!


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2010)

Morning everyone!

Hope Wednesday is good to Yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Good night!!...............FPG!!





You hung up on me last night annnd I'm MAD!!





Keebs said:


> Dang, where'd er'y body go?!?!




I need to talk to ya . . .






wickedjester said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Hope Wednesday is good to Yall.






Moanin baby boy!!


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You hung up on me last night annnd I'm MAD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wassup Quackie?

I see you couldnt make the event this weekend.....

You will be missed.Open invite if plans change.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, where'd er'y body go?!?!



I dern scaredem all off,I think


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2010)

HOQ,
Quit sending me videos of E Dubbs "Whooty"

Im in Doctors office right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> HOQ,
> Quit sending me videos of E Dubbs "Whooty"
> 
> Im in Doctors office right now.





Whoooooooot!!




Are we  "pregnate" yet???


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im here for a release I hope.

Baby Elephant......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Hope Wednesday is good to Yall.


Hiya WJ! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You hung up on me last night annnd I'm MAD!!
> I need to talk to ya . . .
> Moanin baby boy!!



You know how to get me & you know *I* would never hang up on you........................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I dern scaredem all off,I think


Naahhh, it's .................. Hump day, and I forgot to go to da meeting..........  oh well........



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot!!
> Are we  "pregnate" yet???





wickedjester said:


> Im here for a release I hope.
> Baby Elephant......



Hands on ears **Lalalalalalalalalala* I don't wanna hear this!! *Lalalalalalalalla*


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2010)

HiYa Keebs!

I dont think I wanna hear anymore either!!!!

Im heading home and work on my shop walls.

Good day for it and maybe new neighbor will be home


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> HiYa Keebs!
> 
> I dont think I wanna hear anymore either!!!!
> 
> ...



Just don't turn the new neighbor against ya like the last time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just don't turn the new neighbor against ya like the last time!





Just got off work, will call u later this afternoon??


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just don't turn the new neighbor against ya like the last time!



I didnt have a problem with her.It was the Husband I had problems with.

This ones not married


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naahhh, it's .................. Hump day, and I forgot to go to da meeting..........  oh well........



Meeting...that's where I am supposed to be


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got off work, will call u later this afternoon??


I'll answer if you call..................... 



wickedjester said:


> I didnt have a problem with her.It was the Husband I had problems with.
> 
> This ones not married


Ohlordyherewegoagain...................... 



jmfauver said:


> Meeting...that's where I am supposed to be


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2010)

okay, okay!
I'm up. Geez, all i wanted was to get about 6 hours of sleep....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay!
> I'm up. Geez, all i wanted was to get about 6 hours of sleep....



 Sowwy, I just misseded you sooooo much!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sowwy, I just misseded you sooooo much!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hiya Keebs, i like the pic of yer pup.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>






hogtrap44 said:


> Hiya Keebs, i like the pic of yer pup.



 Thank ya, he's "fitting right in" and is the terror of the yard!!  Don't nothing go by on either road that he doesn't alert to!!  He gives Cutter a fit but she can turn around & put him in his place!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya, he's "fitting right in" and is the terror of the yard!!  Don't nothing go by on either road that he doesn't alert to!!  He gives Cutter a fit but she can turn around & put him in his place!!


Funny. He looks like a Doberman pup i have. Wow she is so possesive and has to be everwhere i am at. Happy to have me at home after work. Handfull!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

Fried chicken, collards, mashed taters n gravy, rice n brocoli caaserole, cornbread n strawberry cake


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Fried chicken, collards, mashed taters n gravy, rice n brocoli caaserole, cornbread n strawberry cake



It's chicken day in the cafeteria. Guess i better get headed to work. See ya'll at some point today.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Hope Wednesday is good to Yall.



mornin brother hope ya get a good report



Hooked On Quack said:


> You hung up on me last night annnd I'm MAD!!
> 
> I need to talk to ya . . .
> 
> Moanin baby boy!!



Mornen drankus  nite drankus 



jmfauver said:


> I dern scaredem all off,I think



mebbe 



wickedjester said:


> This ones not married







rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay!
> I'm up. Geez, all i wanted was to get about 6 hours of sleep....



slip will tell ya that sleep is fer sissys


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 1, 2010)

hey y'all
Been 14 hours with no snuff
wife just brought in our diet groceries....now she telling me what all she bought,peaches,celery,grapes,bananas......I tell her ok,ok....she gettin on me nerve....I want a dip


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 1, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Progressive and man did I get a deal.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I just got off the phone with Progressive and man did I get a deal.



Did he give ya the rod


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> hey y'all
> Been 14 hours with no snuff
> wife just brought in our diet groceries....now she telling me what all she bought,peaches,celery,grapes,bananas......I tell her ok,ok....she gettin on me nerve....I want a dip



 good job Jeff they tell me it gets easier to let it go the longer ya stay off


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Funny. He looks like a Doberman pup i have. Wow she is so possesive and has to be everwhere i am at. Happy to have me at home after work. Handfull!


That's Dooby, stays right with me, the least bit scared & he is right on my feet with that tail tucked!!



Hankus said:


> Fried chicken, collards, mashed taters n gravy, rice n brocoli caaserole, cornbread n strawberry cake


Oh man, I brought chicken was gonna just peel it off & put on some bread for lunch........... after reading the chicken salad thread in the cafe', I got inspired, I always keep some pear relish in the office 'fridge, chipped up the chicken, added mayo & then some relish.............. wow, better'n pickle relish to me!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> It's chicken day in the cafeteria. Guess i better get headed to work. See ya'll at some point today.


Later Bubba!!



Jeff Raines said:


> hey y'all
> Been 14 hours with no snuff
> wife just brought in our diet groceries....now she telling me what all she bought,peaches,celery,grapes,bananas......I tell her ok,ok....she gettin on me nerve....I want a dip


*SHE* ain't getting on your nerves, you are having withdrawals, it ain't nothing no one ELSE has done, it is all you, so don't start stuff that will come back & bite you in the hiney while you are getting off the stuff.......... good luck & congrats btw!!



dougefresh said:


> I just got off the phone with Progressive and man did I get a deal.


 Did you get to talk to the gecko???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, don't know if it's ragweed or what it is, but my brain is about to come out through my eyeballs....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok, don't know if it's ragweed or what it is, but my brain is about to come out through my eyeballs....



I know what ya mean, but I haven't seen the goldenrods blooming yet but I know it's all set to take off!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *SHE* ain't getting on your nerves, you are having withdrawals, it ain't nothing no one ELSE has done, it is all you, so don't start stuff that will come back & bite you in the hiney while you are getting off the stuff.......... good luck & congrats btw!!



No maam,she'd do that before I quit.Ask me what I wanted to eat,I would tell her but then she'd keep naming other things to eat.....if anything,I remain much more calm now


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> No maam,she'd do that before I quit.Ask me what I wanted to eat,I would tell her but then she'd keep naming other things to eat.....if anything,I remain much more calm now



Ok, just wanted to be sure you weren't "detoxing out" and taking it out on the wifey then getting on here to ~whine~ about it...........


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

mornin folks....

guess i had to catch up on my sleep today.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks....
> 
> guess i had to catch up on my sleep today.



how a doing slip


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

Howdy, I would stick around a while but the binary coeffient of the molecular calculum has me dizzy, so I`m gonna go rest up.   
























If I get my hands on Bradley, he`s gonna pay!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, I would stick around a while but the binary coeffient of the molecular calculum has me dizzy, so I`m gonna go rest up.
> If I get my hands on Bradley, he`s gonna pay!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 


stop trying to make sense of these jawja folks this time of year, you should know better by now


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> how a doing slip


all is well here man. hows you?


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, I would stick around a while but the binary coeffient of the molecular calculum has me dizzy, so I`m gonna go rest up.
> 
> 
> If I get my hands on Bradley, he`s gonna pay!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


> all is well here man. hows you?



I be good....Getting ready for another weekend of fishing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks....
> 
> guess i had to catch up on my sleep today.


Well............ at least ya showed up........... 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, I would stick around a while but the binary coeffient of the molecular calculum has me dizzy, so I`m gonna go rest up.
> 
> If I get my hands on Bradley, he`s gonna pay!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 1, 2010)

Howdy all!!!!!

Sorry for the Forum Vacation.....I've been floatin on FB too much, and I missed my Woody's friends...I can never stay away for too long.

Just a quick driveby before I head on back to work.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 1, 2010)

I have 24 hours off of work!


Who is this dude?????

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=67942


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I be good....Getting ready for another weekend of fishing!!!!!!!!


awesome. should be some nice weather for it.


Keebs said:


> Well............ at least ya showed up........... ::ke


im sure that could be debated


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy all!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the Forum Vacation.....I've been floatin on FB too much, and I missed my Woody's friends...I can never stay away for too long.
> 
> Just a quick driveby before I head on back to work.



love the avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy all!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the Forum Vacation.....I've been floatin on FB too much, and I missed my Woody's friends...I can never stay away for too long.
> 
> Just a quick driveby before I head on back to work.


Hey Belle, by Belle................... 



OutFishHim said:


> I have 24 hours off of work!
> 
> 
> Who is this dude?????
> ...



Whoo-Hoooo!!  Whatchagonnado?!?!?
Another whiner??? 



slip said:


> im sure that could be debated



 that bad, huh?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whoo-Hoooo!!  Whatchagonnado?!?!?
> Another whiner???



Laundry?

The name is in red.....so possibly......


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

I don`t know who it is?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have 24 hours off of work!
> 
> 
> Who is this dude?????
> ...



I don't know but the post count screams -- authority.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know who it is?



I would demand answers if I were you....



gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't know but the post count screams -- authority.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would demand answers if I were you....





Now you know I`m too easy-goin` for that. 

Why don`t you send a PM?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 1, 2010)

He is the 500 hundred pound gorilla. We keep him locked in the back.  You know just in case things go bad!



Hey nic, how was that post for nerd jokes?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is the 500 hundred pound gorilla. We keep him locked in the back.  You know just in case things go bad!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nic, how was that post for nerd jokes?





I`m still laffin`!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 1, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy all!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the Forum Vacation.....I've been floatin on FB too much, and I missed my Woody's friends...I can never stay away for too long.
> 
> Just a quick driveby before I head on back to work.



You need to visit us more...We missed you too!



slip said:


> awesome. should be some nice weather for it.
> 
> im sure that could be debated
> 
> ...



It will be good weather,got a new ( to the unit) Army guy that wants to learn how to fish the river ( he only fishes for Bass)...It should be fun to watch,I just hope we hope a big gar or sturgeon for him....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why don`t you send a PM?



I will when he gets online....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> He is the 500 hundred pound gorilla. We keep him locked in the back.  You know just in case things go bad!



Interesting.....post count says 0.....yet there are many posts......those tricky Admins.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I will when he gets online....
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.....post count says 0.....yet there are many posts......those tricky Admins.......





It might be somebody you know, incognito...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have 24 hours off of work!
> 
> 
> Who is this dude?????
> ...


 

That is HAL 2000, the admin name for the computer server. It has now taken over and this site is on auto pilot..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Homemade Nanner Puddin comin out of the oven now!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Homemade Nanner Puddin comin out of the oven now!!!



I hate you...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I hate you...



read your PM.  (either one, I accidentally sent the same one twice)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I hate you...


 
It took 22 years and having a kid to pester her enough to make it. I have to say, she did an awesome job. It was as good as any homemade nanner puddin I've ever had... I think I'll keep her another couple of weeks now..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2010)

Hertherrrrrrrrrrrr . . .  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hertherrrrrrrrrrrr . . . Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


 
Whassa' matta' Quackypoo, you drop your binky?


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


>



Afternoon slipster!  Ya burnt  or kilt anything lately????


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I be good....Getting ready for another weekend of fishing!!!!!!!!







gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't know but the post count screams -- authority.



yup 



BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon slipster!  Ya burnt  or kilt anything lately????


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon slipster!  Ya burnt  or kilt anything lately????



not really. been too hot to do any burnin or killin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


> not really. been too hot to do any burnin or killin.





There`s always tomorrow...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


> not really. been too hot to do any burnin or killin.



It aint never too hot to kilt varmits


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

memo to me "DO NOT GO TO THE PF"


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> memo to me "DO NOT GO TO THE PF"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> memo to me "DO NOT GO TO THE PF"


 
Come on over. I'll watch your six..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on over. I'll watch your six..



caint I'm way too over mouthed and undereducated for some of it, and I like to pick apart arguements people make with their previous statements. The quote function or the lack of a on deck circle for my thoughts will get me banded


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



hey sulli  I'm bout ready fer slingin arrer time  how bout you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> caint I'm way too over mouthed and undereducated for some of it, and I like to pick apart arguements people make with their previous statements. The quote function or the lack of a on deck circle for my thoughts will get me banded


 
Naw, I'm still here aren't I ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Before


After





Hows yall doin this evenin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Before
> View attachment 553813
> 
> After
> ...



Now there is a neighborhood improvement.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hows yall doin this evenin?



fair, I be good cept my neck is hurtin like I was a one eyed man in Hooters yestaday


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now there is a neighborhood improvement.



 

Can't see it from the road  so who cares 


Hankus said:


> fair, I be good cept my neck is hurtin like I was a one eyed man in Hooters yestaday


 

that aint no fun! getcha one of them masseuses


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

got onions broccoli and cauliflower in the ground now...

any bets on how long before the deer wipe it out?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Can't see it from the road  so who cares
> 
> 
> 
> that aint no fun! getcha one of them masseuses



I tried holdin a cold beer on it but I keep drinkin em  On the plus side it aint botherin me as much as it was 



slip said:


> got onions broccoli and cauliflower in the ground now...
> 
> any bets on how long before the deer wipe it out?



I aint sure what kinda palate your deer got, but it aint but 10 days til they better ger scarce :bow shootin smiley here:


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



hello heathen


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hello heathen



What's a heathen?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's a heathen?





I`ve been called one, more than once too...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's a heathen?



I aint got a technical definition, but I bleve ya meet several of the requirements  Hows the fish bitin I needs a road trip


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint sure what kinda palate your deer got, but it aint but 10 days til they better ger scarce :bow shootin smiley here:



time to knock the dust off the cross bow...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

slip said:


> time to knock the dust off the cross bow...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been called one, more than once too...



 me too


----------



## pbradley (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> memo to me "DO NOT GO TO THE PF"




Why not?  I go in there sometimes; it seems OK to me.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been called one, more than once too...



I'm usually referred to as "uncivilized."


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Why not?  I go in there sometimes; it seems OK to me.



yeah but its a confirmed fact that you jus aint rite, I like ya  but ya jus aint rite


----------



## pbradley (Sep 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah but its a confirmed fact that you jus aint rite, I like ya  but ya jus aint rite


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm usually referred to as "uncivilized."





Now I ger called that so much I might as well make it my middle name.


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm usually referred to as "uncivilized."



but who said thats such a bad thing...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been called one, more than once too...



So a heathen isn't bad at all. 



Hankus said:


> I aint got a technical definition, but I bleve ya meet several of the requirements  Hows the fish bitin I needs a road trip



Don't know. Haven't had time to go.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 1, 2010)

hey all you peeple


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So a heathen isn't bad at all.





Wellll...that depends on your point of view.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2010)

Good evening folks!!.........I met an interesting character on the way home today!!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't let Nic pick it up or he'll band me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

Evenin` Mitch! ya`ll got some purty gray canebrakes over in your part of the state. How long is that one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Don't let Nic pick it up or he'll band me!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 1, 2010)

I done told myself I'd stay away from this place after I've drank as much as I have tonight...



Hankus said:


> caint I'm way too over mouthed and undereducated for some of it, and I like to pick apart arguements people make with their previous statements. The quote function or the lack of a on deck circle for my thoughts will get me banded



I've always wanted one of those "on deck circles" 



Hankus said:


> hey sulli  I'm bout ready fer slingin arrer time  how bout you



Yes sir!!!  Glad this weekend is foosball!  kinda keeps my mind off it till next weekend.






Hi Yall.  Bye Yall.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I done told myself I'd stay away from this place after I've drank as much as I have tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I done tolt myself that too many times to count


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Mitch! ya`ll got some purty gray canebrakes over in your part of the state. How long is that one?


He was about 4 foot long.......That's about all we see around here, and don't see as many of them as I used to........This one didn't have much fight in him so he is still crawlin!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He was about 4 foot long.......That's about all we see around here, and don't see as many of them as I used to........This one didn't have much fight in him so he is still crawlin!!





I`ve about got to the point that if it ain`t in the yard, and I don`t need one for a project, I`m liable to let it go on ita way too. 


Later folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve about got to the point that if it ain`t in the yard, and I don`t need one for a project, I`m liable to let it go on ita way too.
> 
> 
> Later folks!


 
Night Nick.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve about got to the point that if it ain`t in the yard, and I don`t need one for a project, I`m liable to let it go on ita way too.
> 
> 
> Later folks!



nite Nic


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 1, 2010)

Howdy Folks.  Well, This is a first.

This ole Ga. Redneck done made it all the way to Dove Creek Co.  
30 more miles and Utah, then some bike maintenance and 2000 miles back home


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve about got to the point that if it ain`t in the yard, and I don`t need one for a project, I`m liable to let it go on ita way too.
> 
> 
> Later folks!


G'night Nick!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks.  Well, This is a first.
> 
> This ole Ga. Redneck done made it all the way to Dove Creek Co.
> 30 more miles and Utah, then some bike maintenance and 2000 miles back home


.....Make sure you take plenty of pics!!.........Ya'll be safe!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Nick!!
> 
> .....Make sure you take plenty of pics!!.........Ya'll be safe!!



we'll do Mitch.  I think already between Benny and me we have maybe 1000 pics give or take a few


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 1, 2010)

Leapin' lizzerds, it's bout the weekend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzerds, it's bout the weekend.


Howdy Craig!!......Good night Craig!!..........Awake time is over!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!......Good night Craig!!..........Awake time is over!!


How-dee Mitch, and enjoy your deep slumber. May dreams be good wid no battle scars. Enjoy Yak time.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 2, 2010)

Anybody home?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 2, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Anybody home?


It is a quick Hellllooooooooo, Goood night


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 2, 2010)

Man I am bored. My back is killing me..wish these darn pills would kick in so I can go back to sleep.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 2, 2010)

everybody is poppin in then out!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 2, 2010)

guess i will run the loader


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 2, 2010)

I am here


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

morning everyone....


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 2, 2010)

What it is y'all?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> What it is y'all?!?!?!?!?



It is morning


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It is morning



It is evening. It's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It is evening. It's all a matter of opinion.



You can and could be correct on that sir


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You can and could be correct on that sir



Well it's my evening. I sure will be glad when it's over with in a couple more hours. Just needs to hurry on up.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Well it's my evening. I sure will be glad when it's over with in a couple more hours. Just needs to hurry on up.



I know what ya mean...I worked nights for a few years and it stunk,these hours ain't much better but at least I get home by 2pm and can get the stuff done I need to so I can enjoy my weekend.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2010)

up and at it people.  We need to get closer to the weekend.  And it feels like it is moving like this:


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> up and at it people.  We need to get closer to the weekend.  And it feels like it is moving like this:



morning to you...Coffee is ready to go,we just got the doughnuts in....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning to you...Coffee is ready to go,we just got the doughnuts in....



donuts,  you said the magic morning word.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

wake up idjits!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2010)

morning ya'll.....
Somebody, anybody, please make this call week end. They just abusing me now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning ya'll.....
> Somebody, anybody, please make this call week end. They just abusing me now.



Hang in there dude......you almost got it whooped.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning ya'll.....
> Somebody, anybody, please make this call week end. They just abusing me now.



Mornin Wingman 

Need me to come straighten some folks out for ya?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hows the fish bitin I needs a road trip



The bite will be great this weekend....especially on Sunday.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman
> 
> Need me to come straighten some folks out for ya?



Mornin Sista!!  Love the Home Improvements!! 


Oh Yeah..................... 
It's My Friday, It's My Friday, It's My Friiiiiiiday!!!
​


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The bite will be great this weekend....especially on Sunday.....





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



THERE you girls are, I was just about to come hunt ya'll up!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THERE you girls are, I was just about to come hunt ya'll up!!



Here I am.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning ya'll.....
> Somebody, anybody, please make this call week end. They just abusing me now.



Just a few more days...ya got it made



Seth carter said:


> wake up idjits!!!!



What you talking bout Seth



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman
> 
> Need me to come straighten some folks out for ya?



Morning Snowy!!!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Morning SGG


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THERE you girls are, I was just about to come hunt ya'll up!!



Morning Keebs


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>







Keebs said:


> THERE you girls are, I was just about to come hunt ya'll up!!


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Morning All


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Good Morning All



Morning WJ


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



moning Sulli....you ready to hunt?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Mornin Sista  Hey, txt me yer #... changed phones and it didn't switch over to the new one 


Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista!!  Love the Home Improvements!!
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah.....................
> ...


Mornin Sista!  Thanky  


jmfauver said:


> Just a few more days...ya got it made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Mike 



OutFishHim said:


>


Mornin Sista 


wickedjester said:


> Good Morning All


Mornin Chris 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



Mornin Sulli


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here I am.


sorry, boss came in! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs


Mornin!



OutFishHim said:


>






wickedjester said:


> Good Morning All


How 'bout it, WJ! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



 sulli................. come'on let's go over to the PF &


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Mornin everyone!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'








SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista



Hey Sista!

When's the house warming party?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sorry, boss came in!
> 
> 
> Mornin!
> ...



You're gonna get in trouble!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're gonna get in trouble!!!



And what is wrong with that?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> When's the house warming party?



At the rate we get things done around here....   Still haven't got the hay moved, much less the cows


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're gonna get in trouble!!!


 I know............ BUT........... it ain't nuttin new! 



jmfauver said:


> And what is wrong with that?



My initials......-------->DTL<----------
maiden initials..........----------->DMT<-----------​


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> At the rate we get things done around here....   Still haven't got the hay moved, much less the cows



Big round rolls??  chain+straps+4wd=done


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know............ BUT........... it ain't nuttin new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 2, 2010)

Morning Gang..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang..



KIM!!!  How's the trip going?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> KIM!!!  How's the trip going?



Having a BLAST Keebs.  It has been truely an AWESOME experience.  I have only had 5 oops , 3 ooh no ya don't and 1 oh $%&^#@ moments so far.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 2, 2010)

ok,  gotta start packing the bike for the days ride,  Catch ya'll later


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Having a BLAST Keebs.  It has been truely an AWESOME experience.  I have only had 5 oops , 3 ooh no ya don't and 1 oh $%&^#@ moments so far.



Be safe Kim


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Big round rolls??  chain+straps+4wd=done


Oh, we got a tractor, spike trailer and trucks.. its a matter  of time and a trip to the welding shop.. 200+ round bales  


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang..


Mornin Kim! 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Having a BLAST Keebs.  It has been truely an AWESOME experience.  I have only had 5 oops , 3 ooh no ya don't and 1 oh $%&^#@ moments so far.



 Sounds like you're havin a blast!!! Keep at it! Enjoy the days riding


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Having a BLAST Keebs.  It has been truely an AWESOME experience.  I have only had 5 oops , 3 ooh no ya don't and 1 oh $%&^#@ moments so far.


 not bad then!!  Safe travels!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Oh, we got a tractor, spike trailer and trucks.. its a matter  of time and a trip to the welding shop.. 200+ round bales


 200???  What kind & how much can ya sell it for?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Mornin`.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.



Mornin, how's da knee??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, how's da knee??





Not good. Know more next Wednesday.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not good. Know more next Wednesday.



Not good Nic, let us know how things go


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> moning Sulli....you ready to hunt?



Yes sir I am!!!   May go back after a pig this weekend.



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sulli


Hi! 




Keebs said:


> sulli................. come'on let's go over to the PF &


  Hang on...  








Alright.  I'm ready!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not good. Know more next Wednesday.


 you are keeping it elevated, right?? RIGHT?!?!? 



jsullivan03 said:


> Hang on...
> 
> Alright.  I'm ready!



  
let's go!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yes sir I am!!!   May go back after a pig this weekend.
> 
> 
> Hi!
> ...



I am hoping to get a few days in the woods this year....One of my buddies just told me his Dad lives on 450acres,so he is the only one who hunts it,so he invited me.....I would love to get a pig that is for sure...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you are keeping it elevated, right?? RIGHT?!?!?





Purty much so.

Thanks ya`ll. This is highly aggravitin`, and is fast gettin` on my nerves.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty much so.
> 
> Thanks ya`ll. This is highly aggravitin`, and is fast gettin` on my nerves.



Sorry Nick...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am hoping to get a few days in the woods this year....One of my buddies just told me his Dad lives on 450acres,so he is the only one who hunts it,so he invited me.....I would love to get a pig that is for sure...



I've been kinda slack the past couple of years with my hunting for various reasons.  This year is gonna be different.  The g/f understands it for a change and has given me free roam thru the season (the ex used to gripe and moan anytime I started to look at my hunting gear).  So I plan on traveling to several different WMA's this year, and my Dad's place up in the mountains.  And I got my fingers crossed that I get drawn for one of the archery hunts on either Sapelo or Ossabaw this year.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty much so.
> 
> Thanks ya`ll. This is highly aggravitin`, and is fast gettin` on my nerves.



No "purty much" to it, just do it, keep them fingers tapping out to keep your mind off stuff!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> not bad then!!  Safe travels!!
> 
> 
> 200???  What kind & how much can ya sell it for?


I dunno if he wants to sell it.. methinks its gonna be fed back to the cows through the winter when the grass gets low  



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.



Mornin Nick

Sorry to hear your knee aint doin well


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I dunno if he wants to sell it.. methinks its gonna be fed back to the cows through the winter when the grass gets low
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He probably does............. I always "perk" when I hear of that many bales of hay, I feed it year round.......... not enough pasture as of yet!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty much so.
> 
> Thanks ya`ll. This is highly aggravitin`, and is fast gettin` on my nerves.



Want me to send you some texts???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Want me to send you some texts???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Want me to send you some texts???



Do not do it Nic.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The bite will be great this weekend....especially on Sunday.....



really 



wickedjester said:


> Good Morning All



mornen WJ (ps send mo booze so I can do mo  )



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'



mornen sulli



jmfauver said:


> Morning WJ



mornen Tiny



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!



mornen 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.



howdy Nic, ya take care of that knee feller



jsullivan03 said:


> I've been kinda slack the past couple of years with my hunting for various reasons.  This year is gonna be different.  The g/f understands it for a change and has given me free roam thru the season (the ex used to gripe and moan anytime I started to look at my hunting gear).  So I plan on traveling to several different WMA's this year, and my Dad's place up in the mountains.  And I got my fingers crossed that I get drawn for one of the archery hunts on either Sapelo or Ossabaw this year.



thats alot of why I stay single I imagine, cuz I jus go any how. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Want me to send you some texts???



thats part of the heathen stuff I was referin too


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats alot of why I stay single I imagine, cuz I jus go any how.



I was single all last year thru the season.....but I spent more time in bars chasing women then I did in the woods.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

mornin yall.



you should see the puppy putting a beat down on Koda...its pretty funny


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I was single all last year thru the season.....but I spent more time in bars chasing women then I did in the woods.



if that's what ya did I know why you didn't hunt much  you was broke


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin yall.
> 
> 
> 
> you should see the puppy putting a beat down on Koda...its pretty funny



mornen slip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

I gotta get busy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta get busy!!!



I thought ya already were


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta get busy!!!



busy bee.... bzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey fellers.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers.



hey trapdaddy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey trapdaddy


What up dar Bocephus? Look like a fine day indeed.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What up dar Bocephus? Look like a fine day indeed.



thinkin bout goin fishin after work  speakin of werk I is


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Hey Karen, what you confused about? Naut a cloud in da sky.



Hankus said:


> thinkin bout goin fishin after work  speakin of werk I is


Good luck on fishing. Ize got work soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2010)

To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.



So sorry to hear that. Will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.


 
You've got it Jeff. Sad to hear.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.



very sorry to hear that


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.


Sorry to hear that Jeff. Prayers going up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.



Yall got em Jeff. Thoughts and prayers are with yall. Sounds like one tuff woman


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nick, hope that bad foots gets well. We gots walking to do. 
 Gotta scatter. Work time is upon me.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall got em Jeff. Thoughts and prayers are with yall. Sounds like one tuff woman


Hiya Snowster!! Cute pic. Gone.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.



Dang Jeff.  Hate to hear it.  Prayers sent!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.






My deepest regrets to you and yours, Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.



Prayers going up to hold ya'll close, Chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you All very much....


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.


Prayers sent. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 2, 2010)

Whats the best to bait with used corn or used peanuts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Whats the best to bait with used corn or used peanuts


 
Yes.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes.



Good, I woke up and found a few here and there. I'm never drinking again.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got drawn for the Sapelo Island quota hunt in Dec!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I've been kinda slack the past couple of years with my hunting for various reasons.  This year is gonna be different.  The g/f understands it for a change and has given me free roam thru the season (the ex used to gripe and moan anytime I started to look at my hunting gear).  So I plan on traveling to several different WMA's this year, and my Dad's place up in the mountains.  And I got my fingers crossed that I get drawn for one of the archery hunts on either Sapelo or Ossabaw this year.



I did not any place to hunt...Since the wife got sick in 06 I have not really even tried to hunt,but now she is kicking me to get back to it....



jsullivan03 said:


> I got drawn for the Sapelo Island quota hunt in Dec!




Congrats


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> To all my Friends in here......please keep my Family and wife Teri's Family in your thoughts. Teri's Mother just passed away after battling three seperate bouts of Cancer.....she went down fighting.



You gottum...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll jump in here for a second while waiting for daughter to get home from Valdosta....gotta a 750 mile trip to make tonight. Still have a few things  left to do this aft. Trying to get my thoughts together...


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll jump in here for a second while waiting for daughter to get home from Valdosta....gotta a 750 mile trip to make tonight. Still have a few things  left to do this aft. Trying to get my thoughts together...



Just take your time...This is not a time to rush through things...If you do you can add to the pain right now..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Just take your time...This is not a time to rush through things...If you do you can add to the pain right now..



Yessir....I agree. That's what I was doing in here, just taking a little break from all the thought processes and scurrying...


Sulli...are you gonna start the new driveler???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

sure... didn't even notice we were close!


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

aarrghh 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5277078&posted=1#post5277078


----------

